# OBS Virtualcam



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

Fenrir submitted a new resource:

OBS Virtualcam - Virtual camera plugin for OBS Studio



> This plugin provides a DirectShow Output as a virtual webcam.
> 
> *How to use:*
> Preview Output:
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Bassquake (May 5, 2020)

Nice but it still only outputs 1920x1080. Doesn't matter what I have set in Settings > Video.

I'm aware of this:


> If you open OBS and Start Virtual Output before using your 3rd party software, the virtual webcam will set the obs setting as a default setting .Otherwise the default setting of virtual webcam will be 1920x1080 @ 30fps


But doesn't make a difference.

Using OBS 25.0.8 64 bit with Windows 10 1903.


----------



## David Waworuntu (May 5, 2020)

Hello, I have installed obs-virtualcam-2.0.5 into OBS-25.0.8. How come I still can not see the virtual camera on the tools dropdown menu?
Thanks,
David


----------



## jcruzi (May 5, 2020)

View attachment 55363
Installed the latest OBS and the latest OBS VirtualCam Plugin but it seems that the VirtualCam doesnt show on my Tools.


----------



## Knug (May 5, 2020)

Had older version of OBS. Uninstalled it to install ver 25 today.  ran it, closed it.  installed the virtual cam plug in successfully, but OBS doesn't show the virtual cam in tools.  Other software can see the OBS camera as a input source (albeit showing grey atm), so the cam seems to have installed, but OBS won't show the option in the drop down menu


----------



## JeroUK (May 5, 2020)

Ditto Post with minor bonus information:

Running OBS 25.0.8 (64 Bit) on Win 10
Following install there's no VirtualCam entry in the Tools menu.
Zoom *can* see an 'OBS-Camera', but obviously it's a null feed as there's nothing coming from OBS.
Tried:
Restart and re-install.

HTH

J


----------



## aiyangar (May 5, 2020)

Running OBS 25.0.8 (64 Bit) on Win 10
Following install there's no VirtualCam entry in the Tools menu.

Also tried re-install and restart but with no success


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

Anyone who is having issues seeing the VirtualCam option in your tools menu, please post a log file from OBS.

Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and paste the link here.


----------



## JeroUK (May 5, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Anyone who is having issues seeing the VirtualCam option in your tools menu, please post a log file from OBS.
> 
> Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and paste the link here.





			https://obsproject.com/logs/sMLvCmHOWG26Z10h
		

I've been doing some recording since attempting the VirtualCam - let me know if you need some "fresh Attempts" etc.
Got nothin' else on, so happy to help! :-D

Edit:

Log confirms:

15:21:35.771: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-virtualoutput.dll': The specified module could not be found.
15:21:35.771:  (126)
15:21:35.771: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-virtualoutput.dll' not loaded
1

I can see that .dll  file and obs-virtualoutput.pdb in the obs-plugins folder.

HTH


----------



## aiyangar (May 5, 2020)

Log-Aiyangar.txt
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

JeroUK said:


> https://obsproject.com/logs/sMLvCmHOWG26Z10h
> 
> 
> I've been doing some recording since attempting the VirtualCam - let me know if you need some "fresh Attempts" etc.
> ...





aiyangar said:


> Log-Aiyangar.txt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very strange, it's possible you might need to reinstall the Microsoft C++ redistributable package, or be on an older version. Try installing this (with OBS closed) and see if it shows up after installing: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe


----------



## JeroUK (May 5, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Very strange, it's possible you might need to reinstall the Microsoft C++ redistributable package, or be on an older version. Try installing this (with OBS closed) and see if it shows up after installing: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe


Bingo - 50 points to Fenrir - That's a fix for me 
:-)


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

Thanks for confirming, we've nailed down why this happens. MS enabled a new flag that is only available in the 2019 version (even thought versions 2015+ are all supposed to work together...). I'll get a new build up that has this disabled, but anyone having issues with it showing up in the tools menu, please install the VC Redist x64 package linked above to resolve it in the meantime.


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

Bassquake said:


> Nice but it still only outputs 1920x1080. Doesn't matter what I have set in Settings > Video.
> 
> I'm aware of this:
> 
> ...



I've confirmed this behavior on the old version of the plugin as well. Unfortunately, since I am only able to rebuild the installer and deploy portion of this plugin, I am not sure that I can fix this. I will take a look if I have time though.


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

The installer has now been updated to work with older versions of the VS redistributable (i.e the one that OBS itself will require on install).

If anyone has any further issues with the updated installer, please let me know!


----------



## aiyangar (May 5, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Very strange, it's possible you might need to reinstall the Microsoft C++ redistributable package, or be on an older version. Try installing this (with OBS closed) and see if it shows up after installing: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe


Worked for me too


----------



## freezzer83 (May 5, 2020)

NOT WORKING
WINDOWS 7


----------



## JeroUK (May 5, 2020)

freezzer83 said:


> NOT WORKING
> WINDOWS 7
> View attachment 55385


I had this a few times in the middle of trouble shooting - uninstall , restart, reinstall fixed it for me.

HTH


----------



## SopherFellow (May 5, 2020)

If I just installed the version from last week and it is working, is there any reason to install this??


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

SopherFellow said:


> If I just installed the version from last week and it is working, is there any reason to install this??



If you are not having issues, then no you should be fine to keep using that version. There are a lot of dependency issues with version 2.0.4 that were causing OBS to crash on startup for many people, which is why I put together this version. If you did not hit one of those issues, you should be fine.


----------



## freezzer83 (May 5, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> If you are not having issue, then no you should be fine to keep using that version. There are a lot of dependency issues with version 2.0.4 that were causing OBS to crash on startup for many people, which is why I put together this version. If you did not hit one of those issues, you should be fine.


any answer for my problem?


----------



## freezzer83 (May 5, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> If you are not having issue, then no you should be fine to keep using that version. There are a lot of dependency issues with version 2.0.4 that were causing OBS to crash on startup for many people, which is why I put together this version. If you did not hit one of those issues, you should be fine.


any answer for my question?


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

freezzer83 said:


> any answer for my question?



I don't know, I don't have enough information. Did you verify that you are on OBS v25.0.8 and that you installed to the same directory that OBS is installed to? Going on the screenshot of the error, it looks like some kind of third party security tool or antivirus might be blocking the files from being copied, or deleting them. Are you on Windows 7 64bit, with all the latest updates?


----------



## SapientX (May 5, 2020)

aiyangar said:


> Worked for me too


Hi Fenir. I did the Microsoft C++ install and still no VirtualCAM in the Tools pull down. I'm a new user and did my first install of OBS yesterday. I'm on Win 10 64 bit. Thanks for working to resolve this. Please let me know if you want a log. David


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

SapientX said:


> Hi Fenir. I did the Microsoft C++ install and still no VirtualCAM in the Tools pull down. I'm a new user and did my first install of OBS yesterday. I'm on Win 10 64 bit. Thanks for working to resolve this. Please let me know if you want a log. David


Please provide a log yes.


----------



## SapientX (May 5, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Please provide a log yes.


Here you go Fenir
David


----------



## SapientX (May 5, 2020)

SapientX said:


> Here you go Fenir
> David


Sorry, I meant Fenrir


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

I don't see the plugin trying to load in any of those log files, which means you probably installed to the incorrect directory. Double check the OBS directory is correct during the installer. If that does not work, stop by the Discord (link in my signature below) and feel free to ping me in the #plugins-and-tools channel.


----------



## freezzer83 (May 5, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> I don't know, I don't have enough information. Did you verify that you are on OBS v25.0.8 and that you installed to the same directory that OBS is installed to? Going on the screenshot of the error, it looks like some kind of third party security tool or antivirus might be blocking the files from being copied, or deleting them. Are you on Windows 7 64bit, with all the latest updates?


windows 7 professional service pack 1..all correct
just error


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

freezzer83 said:


> windows 7 professional service pack 1..all correct
> just error


It seems like a permissions issue, like OBS is open or something. Very hard to say, as it doesn't seem like an issue with the installer but something on your system. Reboot your PC and run the installer before you do anything else.


----------



## SapientX (May 5, 2020)

SapientX said:


> Sorry, I meant Fenrir


That solved it. The VirtualCAM installer is not looking for and finding the plugins directory. When I moved the installer into the obs-studio folder, it installed properly. DC


----------



## freezzer83 (May 5, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> I don't see the plugin trying to load in any of those log files, which means you probably installed to the incorrect directory. Double check the OBS directory is correct during the installer. If that does not work, stop by the Discord (link in my signature below) and feel free to ping me in the #plugins-and-tools channel.


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

Looks like that is a bug in the plugin itself. I would need a dump file when the crash dialog is open, or exact reproduction steps to be able to investigate further. The crash log itself does not contain enough information.


----------



## Fenrir (May 5, 2020)

SapientX said:


> That solved it. The VirtualCAM installer is not looking for and finding the plugins directory. When I moved the installer into the obs-studio folder, it installed properly. DC


Out of curiosity, are you installed to the default location? It should be reading OBS' registry key for installation path. What was the path it was trying to install to instead? I can try and correct it in a future version if I can figure out what happened.


----------



## jcruzi (May 6, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Very strange, it's possible you might need to reinstall the Microsoft C++ redistributable package, or be on an older version. Try installing this (with OBS closed) and see if it shows up after installing: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe



Confirmed working. I am wondering if there is a chance I could also use the audio from OBS in the VirtualCam?


----------



## freezzer83 (May 6, 2020)

ok installation but  crash when try to flip horizzontally 
Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2020-05-06, 10:46:51
Fault address: 7FEEAD6CAA7 (c:\windows\system32\vcruntime140.dll)
libobs version: 25.0.8 (64-bit)
Windows version: 6.1 build 7601 (revision: 24545; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHz


----------



## scottchamings (May 6, 2020)

Unfortunately 2.0.5 it is getting flagged by both Chromium Edge as unsafe and also virustotal is flagging detections on the downloaded file






						VirusTotal
					

VirusTotal




					www.virustotal.com
				




2.0.4 is also reporting detections






						VirusTotal
					

VirusTotal




					www.virustotal.com
				




Thats a concern and I will not be installing it at this stage, I will unpack manually and see if the package contents check out when I do so as it may be the installer format


----------



## scottchamings (May 6, 2020)

Okay so I have unpacked the 2.0.5 installer and the file that is triggering the detections for malware is uninstall_obs-virtualcam.exe

as per https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file...23995f67bbd2ae03cfeac78d15001b3bda1/detection




scottchamings said:


> Unfortunately 2.0.5 it is getting flagged by both Chromium Edge as unsafe and also virustotal is flagging detections on the downloaded file
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveWeidner (May 6, 2020)

Installed today and my output via the Tools menu item seems to work perfectly. Could you, in the description, maybe add a little more info on the difference between using the Source Filter and using the Tools menu? Are they two different things, are both needed together, or... ?


----------



## Fenrir (May 6, 2020)

scottchamings said:


> Okay so I have unpacked the 2.0.5 installer and the file that is triggering the detections for malware is uninstall_obs-virtualcam.exe
> 
> as per https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file...23995f67bbd2ae03cfeac78d15001b3bda1/detection



Both the installer and uninstaller code are freely available on the repository. Looks like a false positive, that signature triggers on pretty much any application that is packed.


----------



## Fenrir (May 6, 2020)

jcruzi said:


> Confirmed working. I am wondering if there is a chance I could also use the audio from OBS in the VirtualCam?



This is unlikely any time soon, unfortunately.


----------



## Fenrir (May 6, 2020)

SteveWeidner said:


> Installed today and my output via the Tools menu item seems to work perfectly. Could you, in the description, maybe add a little more info on the difference between using the Source Filter and using the Tools menu? Are they two different things, are both needed together, or... ?



The difference is if you want to output the whole preview, or just a specific scene or source. You would only one of those methods at a time. For most use cases, you want the Tools menu.


----------



## zewtastic (May 6, 2020)

New here, having zero success getting this installed.

Can I confirm a few things?

I DL'd and unzipped the entire folder (obs-virtual-cam-master) into OBS root directory.

Start OBS, no virtual Cam under tools.

I read the Readme, and tried to run 
    regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\32bit\obs-virtualsource.dll"
As Admin, but it fails.






The file in question does not exist in that location.

What am I missing?


----------



## freezzer83 (May 6, 2020)

freezzer83 said:


> ok installation but  crash when try to flip horizzontally
> Unhandled exception: c0000005
> Date/Time: 2020-05-06, 10:46:51
> Fault address: 7FEEAD6CAA7 (c:\windows\system32\vcruntime140.dll)
> ...


@Fenrir


----------



## zewtastic (May 6, 2020)

zewtastic said:


> New here, having zero success getting this installed.
> 
> Can I confirm a few things?
> 
> ...


In fact, mine doesn't even try to install.


----------



## Fenrir (May 7, 2020)

zewtastic said:


> In fact, mine doesn't even try to install.



You downloaded the wrong zip, what you downloaded is the source code not the plugin.

Is there some reason you can't use the installer?

If you can't use the installer (also on this page, and recommended), you should be grabbing the zip file from the releases page here: https://github.com/Fenrirthviti/obs-virtual-cam/releases


----------



## Fenrir (May 7, 2020)

freezzer83 said:


> @Fenrir



Again, this crash log is not sufficient information for me to see what's going on. I need you to create a minidump file and PM it to me, following the directions here while the "Oops! OBS has crashed" dialog is still open: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/598/


----------



## sguthals (May 7, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Anyone who is having issues seeing the VirtualCam option in your tools menu, please post a log file from OBS.
> 
> Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and paste the link here.





			https://obsproject.com/logs/n-3yIXY2MqBvh_IW


----------



## sguthals (May 7, 2020)

sguthals said:


> https://obsproject.com/logs/n-3yIXY2MqBvh_IW


Thank you @Fenrir - This did the trick:


			https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe
		


I closed OBS, installed that, restarted my machine and it works :D


----------



## HypnoticOcelot (May 7, 2020)

help, Obs-Camera doesn't show up as a camera.


----------



## Fenrir (May 7, 2020)

HypnoticOcelot said:


> help, Obs-Camera doesn't show up as a camera.



Can you be more specific? Doesn't show up where? Can you provide an OBS log?


----------



## Arjuna Gallagher (May 8, 2020)

I cam start virtual cam but it doesn't show up in any apps.


----------



## Arjuna Gallagher (May 8, 2020)

Ok, I now have it working in zoom but it won't show up in Skype.


----------



## Arjuna Gallagher (May 8, 2020)

Ok, I uninstalled skype and reinstalled it and now it's working.


----------



## Tom Chartrand (May 8, 2020)

Is there a VirtualCam plug-in for OBS on the Mac?


----------



## labswift (May 8, 2020)

Tom Chartrand said:


> Is there a VirtualCam plug-in for OBS on the Mac?



Looking for the same thing, haven't found anything online :(


----------



## Fenrir (May 8, 2020)

There is a work-in-progress version for macOS here: https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam

But please note this is not final, so it is likely to have some bugs.


----------



## felchwizard (May 9, 2020)

Hi does this also route audio from OBS to a virtual audio source? how can I get OBS audio in zoom, for example?

thanks


----------



## Rux-fit (May 9, 2020)

Hi this sounds awesome a just what I need but really struggling to download the installer just now, (Had 3 back to back downloads failed?) 

Anything I'm missing or is the server just being smashed just now?


----------



## YoungSaiyanMC (May 9, 2020)

Solved!! at least for my issue 
Alright, I had the same issue of the "virtual cam" not showing up in tools! 
After many reinstalls(.exe and .zip) and restarts, I found the issue (for me)

I had OBS pinned to my taskbar so I just kept opening it like that. 
The one in my taskbar though was the in appdata/roaming folder hierarchy for some reason 
BUT the one it was installing to was C:\program files
Once I finally opened the OBS one from inside there it showed up...
SOOOOO stupid but glad I figured it out on time before my live stream performance
hope this helps somebody out there.


WHY TF is there a separate OBS in app data?


----------



## Fenrir (May 9, 2020)

felchwizard said:


> Hi does this also route audio from OBS to a virtual audio source? how can I get OBS audio in zoom, for example?
> 
> thanks



Unfortunately, this is outside the scope of the current virtualcam offering.



Rux-fit said:


> Hi this sounds awesome a just what I need but really struggling to download the installer just now, (Had 3 back to back downloads failed?)
> 
> Anything I'm missing or is the server just being smashed just now?



Downloads are working fine here for me, could be something specific to your region. I would wait just a little bit and try again, the downloads are hosted by GitHub on AWS.



YoungSaiyanMC said:


> Solved!! at least for my issue
> Alright, I had the same issue of the "virtual cam" not showing up in tools!
> After many reinstalls(.exe and .zip) and restarts, I found the issue (for me)
> 
> ...



Not sure why there would be a separate install, sounds like a mistake when installing it at some point where you did not have permissions for program files, so it selected a user-writable directory instead. Hard to say for sure, but definitely not a normal thing.


----------



## nadia349 (May 10, 2020)

I install all file (obs 25.0.8  +webcam 2.0.5+  c++ )
But I still can't see obs-camera view in google meet
Please help me!!!!


LOG
=============
11:50:04.778: CoInitializeEx succeeded: 0x00000001
11:50:04.778: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-1035G4 CPU @ 1.10GHz
11:50:04.778: CPU Speed: 1498MHz
11:50:04.778: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
11:50:04.778: Physical Memory: 7782MB Total, 2628MB Free
11:50:04.778: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 18363 (release: 1909; revision: 778; 64-bit)
11:50:04.778: Running as administrator: false
11:50:04.778: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
11:50:04.778: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
11:50:04.778:     Game DVR: On
11:50:04.780: Sec. Software Status:
11:50:04.781: 
11:50:04.781: 
11:50:04.782: Current Date/Time: 2020-05-10, 11:50:04
11:50:04.782: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
11:50:04.782: Portable mode: false
11:50:05.122: OBS 25.0.8 (64-bit, windows)
11:50:05.122: ---------------------------------
11:50:05.123: ---------------------------------
11:50:05.123: audio settings reset:
11:50:05.123:     samples per sec: 44100
11:50:05.123:     speakers:        2
11:50:05.125: ---------------------------------
11:50:05.125: Initializing D3D11...
11:50:05.125: Available Video Adapters: 
11:50:05.128:     Adapter 0: Intel(R) Iris(R) Plus Graphics
11:50:05.128:       Dedicated VRAM: 134217728
11:50:05.128:       Shared VRAM:    4080287744
11:50:05.128:       PCI ID:         8086:8a5a
11:50:05.128:       Driver Version: 26.20.100.7641
11:50:05.128:       output 0: pos={0, 0}, size={2736, 1824}, attached=true, refresh=59, name=
11:50:05.130: Loading up D3D11 on adapter Intel(R) Iris(R) Plus Graphics (0)
11:50:05.145: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: b000
11:50:05.145: DXGI increase maximum frame latency success
11:50:05.585: ---------------------------------
11:50:05.586: video settings reset:
11:50:05.586:     base resolution:   1920x1080
11:50:05.586:     output resolution: 1280x720
11:50:05.586:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
11:50:05.586:     fps:               30/1
11:50:05.586:     format:            NV12
11:50:05.586:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
11:50:05.586: NV12 texture support enabled
11:50:05.586: Audio monitoring device:
11:50:05.586:     name: 預設裝置
11:50:05.586:     id: default
11:50:05.586: ---------------------------------
11:50:05.589: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
11:50:05.590: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
11:50:05.617: [AMF] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
11:50:05.619: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
11:50:05.619: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
11:50:05.634: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.6
11:50:05.649: starting virtual-output on VirtualCam'1'
11:50:05.660: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
11:50:05.667: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
11:50:05.667: No blackmagic support
11:50:05.672: ---------------------------------
11:50:05.672:   Loaded Modules:
11:50:05.672:     win-wasapi.dll
11:50:05.672:     win-mf.dll
11:50:05.672:     win-dshow.dll
11:50:05.672:     win-decklink.dll
11:50:05.672:     win-capture.dll
11:50:05.672:     vlc-video.dll
11:50:05.672:     text-freetype2.dll
11:50:05.672:     rtmp-services.dll
11:50:05.672:     obs-x264.dll
11:50:05.672:     obs-vst.dll
11:50:05.672:     obs-virtualoutput.dll
11:50:05.672:     obs-transitions.dll
11:50:05.672:     obs-text.dll
11:50:05.672:     obs-qsv11.dll
11:50:05.672:     obs-outputs.dll
11:50:05.672:     obs-filters.dll
11:50:05.672:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
11:50:05.672:     obs-browser.dll
11:50:05.672:     image-source.dll
11:50:05.672:     frontend-tools.dll
11:50:05.672:     enc-amf.dll
11:50:05.672:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
11:50:05.672:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
11:50:05.672: ---------------------------------
11:50:05.672: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
11:50:05.676: All scene data cleared
11:50:05.676: ------------------------------------------------
11:50:05.713: WASAPI: Device 'Headphones (Realtek High Definition Audio(SST))' [48000 Hz] initialized
11:50:05.713: [Loaded global audio device]: '輸出音效 1'
11:50:05.730: WASAPI: Device 'Headset Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio(SST))' [48000 Hz] initialized
11:50:05.730: [Loaded global audio device]: '麥克風/輸入音效 1'
11:50:05.750: [window-capture: 'chorme-共用簡報'] update settings:
11:50:05.750:     executable: chrome.exe
11:50:05.750: [window-capture: 'iphone'] update settings:
11:50:05.750:     executable: LetsView.exe
11:50:05.751: Switched to scene '場景 2 講者+簡報'
11:50:05.751: ------------------------------------------------
11:50:05.751: Loaded scenes:
11:50:05.751: - scene '場景 1 講者+老師+全班':
11:50:05.751:     - source: '老師(前鏡頭)' (dshow_input)
11:50:05.751:         - filter: '影像遮罩/混合' (mask_filter)
11:50:05.751:     - source: 'iphone' (window_capture)
11:50:05.751:     - source: '去背-講者(後鏡頭)' (dshow_input)
11:50:05.751:         - filter: '色度鍵' (chroma_key_filter)
11:50:05.751: - scene '場景 2 講者+簡報':
11:50:05.751:     - source: 'chorme-共用簡報' (window_capture)
11:50:05.751:     - source: '去背-講者(後鏡頭)' (dshow_input)
11:50:05.751:         - filter: '色度鍵' (chroma_key_filter)
11:50:05.751: - scene '場景 3老師+全班':
11:50:05.751:     - source: 'iphone' (window_capture)
11:50:05.751:     - source: '老師(前鏡頭)' (dshow_input)
11:50:05.751:         - filter: '影像遮罩/混合' (mask_filter)
11:50:05.751: - scene '場景 4 iphone-全班':
11:50:05.751:     - source: 'iphone' (window_capture)
11:50:05.751: - scene '場景 5簡報ppt':
11:50:05.751:     - source: 'chorme-共用簡報' (window_capture)
11:50:05.751: ------------------------------------------------
11:50:05.765: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds (source: 輸出音效 1)
11:50:05.765: 
11:50:05.938: Switched to Preview/Program mode
11:50:05.938: ------------------------------------------------
11:50:06.955: ---------------------------------
11:50:06.955: [DShow Device: '老師(前鏡頭)'] settings updated: 
11:50:06.955:     video device: Surface Camera Front
11:50:06.955:     video path: \\?\display#int3480#4&1bd78084&0&uid144512#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bf89b5a5-61f7-4127-a279-e187013d7caf}
11:50:06.955:     resolution: 640x360
11:50:06.955:     flip: 0
11:50:06.955:     fps: 15.00 (interval: 666667)
11:50:06.955:     format: YUY2
11:50:07.094: DShow: Run failed (0xC00D3704): Hardware MFT failed to start streaming due to lack of hardware resources.
11:50:07.145: ---------------------------------
11:50:07.145: [DShow Device: '去背-講者(後鏡頭)'] settings updated: 
11:50:07.145:     video device: Surface Camera Rear
11:50:07.145:     video path: \\?\display#int3480#4&1bd78084&0&uid144512#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{7c9bbcea-909c-47b3-8cf9-2aa8237e1d4b}
11:50:07.145:     resolution: 640x360
11:50:07.145:     flip: 0
11:50:07.145:     fps: 15.00 (interval: 666667)
11:50:07.145:     format: YUY2
11:56:11.121: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 69 milliseconds (source: 麥克風/輸入音效 1)
11:56:11.121:


----------



## jensmh (May 10, 2020)

freezzer83 said:


> NOT WORKING
> WINDOWS 7
> View attachment 55385


I had the same on Windows 10. The issue was, that TEAMs was running and using this dll, as OBS Virtualcam is my standard cam for team. Rebooting and installing before Teams started fixed it


----------



## Fenrir (May 11, 2020)

nadia349 said:


> I install all file (obs 25.0.8  +webcam 2.0.5+  c++ )
> But I still can't see obs-camera view in google meet
> Please help me!!!!



Does the camera show up in other applications? Some services block the use of virtual cameras.


----------



## feral (May 11, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Unfortunately, this is outside the scope of the current virtualcam offering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a level of success with Voicemeter Banana, it adds an audio output and virtual input.


----------



## k3flo (May 11, 2020)

// EDIT:
Problem solved. It seems like the old virtual cam version was not uninstalled completely.
After deleting the "obs-studio" Folder and reinstalling OBS and virtual cam, everything works fine!

What can I do to improve video quality?
This is a screenshot of my OBS Virtual Cam. :-(

Selected resolution is 1920x1080.


----------



## Fenrir (May 11, 2020)

Make sure the output resolution in Settings -> Video is set to 1080p as well.


----------



## CRAN (May 11, 2020)

Anyone knows how to add a VirtualCam to Oracle VM VirtualBox?


----------



## CRAN (May 11, 2020)

CRAN said:


> Anyone knows how to add a VirtualCam to Oracle VM VirtualBox?


i tried using the dummy device but only get a blue preview


----------



## nadia349 (May 12, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Does the camera show up in other applications? Some services block the use of virtual cameras.


early version it can work.
but when I update it to 25.8.0.5 version. it can't work!


Fenrir said:


> Does the camera show up in other applications? Some services block the use of virtual cameras.



But early version  works, until I updated 25.0.8 version.it just can't work!


Fenrir said:


> Does the camera show up in other applications? Some services block the use of virtual cameras.


Yes , it  (OBS 25.0.8 version) works on streamyard
OBS early version works,but when I updated obs software 25.0.8 version,it just can't work!


----------



## Timboxyz (May 12, 2020)

Hesitating to upgrade from the old version for a couple of reasons. Firstly it still seems to be working fine for me after OBS updated to the latest version. Secondly, there seems to be a significant difference between this new version and the old one from what I read. The old version sent the main output to the Virtual camera, but this version appears to send the Preview output which would not suit my use case.

So is there any option to select between the main and preview output to feed to the virtual camera?

Also am I correct in thinking this version will uninstall the previous one?


----------



## Fenrir (May 12, 2020)

Timboxyz said:


> Hesitating to upgrade from the old version for a couple of reasons. Firstly it still seems to be working fine for me after OBS updated to the latest version. Secondly, there seems to be a significant difference between this new version and the old one from what I read. The old version sent the main output to the Virtual camera, but this version appears to send the Preview output which would not suit my use case.
> 
> So is there any option to select between the main and preview output to feed to the virtual camera?
> 
> Also am I correct in thinking this version will uninstall the previous one?



The only changes in this version is that it has been compiled against the latest OBS Studio version, and an updated installer is provided. There are no other changes. "Preview" is just what we call the Program view when studio mode is not enabled, and what most of our users are familiar with in terms of terminology. It's the program view that is sent by default from the Tools menu, but you can add the filter to any scene/source you want. This will not uninstall the previous version, but it will overwrite the files.


----------



## Fenrir (May 12, 2020)

nadia349 said:


> early version it can work.
> but when I update it to 25.8.0.5 version. it can't work!
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? I have just verified that virtualcam 2.0.5 with OBS 25.0.8 works just fine with Google Meet.


----------



## nadia349 (May 13, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? I have just verified that virtualcam 2.0.5 with OBS 25.0.8 works just fine with Google Meet.


Yes. I have unistalled and installed a couple of times.   ><....


----------



## Deiyan (May 13, 2020)

I use Windows 10 64bit.
I have downloaded the latest version of Virtual Cam 2.0.5 and Obs 64bit 25.0.8
virtual cam tools already exist and run too.

but when starting the zoom meeting video does not appear the picture from the obs camera.
how can you make an obs camera appear in zoom?
thanks.


----------



## Fenrir (May 13, 2020)

nadia349 said:


> Yes. I have unistalled and installed a couple of times.   ><....



Please provide a log from OBS. Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and paste the link here.



Deiyan said:


> I use Windows 10 64bit.
> I have downloaded the latest version of Virtual Cam 2.0.5 and Obs 64bit 25.0.8
> virtual cam tools already exist and run too.
> 
> ...



The latest version of Zoom, as far as I am aware, is blocking virtual camera devices.


----------



## Deiyan (May 13, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Please provide a log from OBS. Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and paste the link here.
> 
> 
> 
> The latest version of Zoom, as far as I am aware, is blocking virtual camera devices.





Fenrir said:


> Please provide a log from OBS. Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and paste the link here.
> 
> 
> 
> The latest version of Zoom, as far as I am aware, is blocking virtual camera devices.



then how do you not block virtual camera devices? so that I can use obs to zoom to show pictures and videos.

I have used the latest zoom, for example.
if I zoom back in the old version, can the virtual camera be used?

Thank you very much


----------



## SopherFellow (May 13, 2020)

I have the latest version of everything, and I fed virtual cam to Zoom last night!


----------



## nimoab (May 14, 2020)

I am trying to run this on my work machine that I do not have admin privs. to as well to make the virtual cam work in Teams. 
I installed OBS and the virtual cam on a bootcamp mac and copied the program folder contents onto a USB stick.  (not the best way, i know)
I can get OBS to open with the virtualcam option on my work machine but the virtual cam is not detected on Skype or Teams. I have access to 3 physical webcams but the virtual one fails to show in camera select dropdowns. I have also tried and older version of OBS and virtual cam but still cant get the OBS-virtualcam in the camera select dropdown.
I'm guessing you need to run the installer as admin to register the direct show .dll's maybe.


----------



## Jo909! (May 14, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Fenrir submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS Virtualcam - Virtual camera plugin for OBS Studio
> 
> ...


 Will there be a Mac friendly plugin for the OBS VirtualCam?  
I'd love to be able to stream to Zoom but it appears it's not an option atm. 

Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## Jo909! (May 14, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Fenrir submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS Virtualcam - Virtual camera plugin for OBS Studio
> 
> ...



Hello, 

Are there any plans to create similar plugin for Mac users? 
This is exactly what I need and it would be a life saver if there was a plugin available for MacOS based users. 

Thank you


----------



## gui679 (May 14, 2020)

anyway to install this on linux?

i'm using Manjaro 20 Gnome


----------



## Timboxyz (May 15, 2020)

Jo909! said:


> Will there be a Mac friendly plugin for the OBS VirtualCam?
> I'd love to be able to stream to Zoom but it appears it's not an option atm.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your reply.


You can use the NDI plugin on OSX with the NDI Virtual Input to achieve the same result. I don't know how the performance compares but it works.


----------



## e1miran (May 15, 2020)

Jo909! said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any plans to create similar plugin for Mac users?
> This is exactly what I need and it would be a life saver if there was a plugin available for MacOS based users.


@Jo909! 
The plugin below was released a couple of days ago.  It works for me.








						Release First Official Release  · johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam
					

First official distribution of the macOS OBS Virtual Camera ! Some notable features:  Apple CoreMediaIO DAL plugin for creating a virtual webcam based on johnboiles/coremediaio-dal-minimal-example...




					github.com


----------



## cherubteacher (May 15, 2020)

I can't seem to get anything other than a black or grey screen even though the virtual cam is detected in tools and I've tried it with all resolutions etc. It can be detected by zoom as well but just won't show on screen.  I've uninstalled and reinstalled  obs studio and the virtual cam on two laptops now without success (one has windows 10 and the other has windows 7) so I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## Timboxyz (May 15, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> The only changes in this version is that it has been compiled against the latest OBS Studio version, and an updated installer is provided.
> [...]
> This will not uninstall the previous version, but it will overwrite the files.


Having installed the new version successfully, with only one virtual camera selected as suggested whereas on the old version I had all 4, I notice that whilst in OBS I only have the one VirtualCam available for output, in applications where I can select the input I am still offered all 4.

Having a poke around I notice that as well as "obs-virtualsource.dll" being located in the location specified by the old version

"C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit\...."
which is referenced 4 times in the registry in successive entries

The file (along with the .pdb) also appears in:-

"C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\obs-virtualoutput\...."

with several entries, but in different parts of the registry.
I am therefore wondering if the new version has left behind cruft of the old version that ought to be cleaned out?


----------



## Timboxyz (May 15, 2020)

e1miran said:


> @Jo909!
> The plugin below was released a couple of days ago.  It works for me.
> 
> 
> ...



It fails for me, even after a system reboot. Still having to use NDI as this doesn't appear as a source.


----------



## sjdacruz (May 15, 2020)

Is there documentation or a guide about how the set number of buffered frames impacts performance and resource usage on OBS? I'm not sure if there's a difference between 1-3 buffered frames.. setting it to 0 or maxing it at 30.... 
Please advise,
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## cognitionis (May 15, 2020)

Thanks in advance for your help.
I have tried multiple attempts at dowloading and reinstalling both OBS 25.0.8 and OBS Virtualcam 2.0.5.   Keep getting "Failed- Download error".  Also tried temporarily turning off both virus scan and firewall during downloads/reinstalls.
Running Windows 10 on a Lenovo IdeaPad Y700.
FYI... I did get Virtualcam/OBS to work on an older computer (Windows 7!), so I'm sure I'll eventually get it to work on this Windows 10 system.  :)


			https://obsproject.com/logs/ATsLQXDbo3reAS0z
		

Thank you.
cognitionis


----------



## felenskool (May 16, 2020)

Hello @Fenrir 
Thanks for all the community support.

I’ve been searching for a potential fix for the blurry output in VirtualCam but haven’t been able to find anything.
Platforms tested with: Webex , Teams

OBS version: 25.0.8
VirtualCam version: 2.0.5

video output settings: 1920x1080@30fps

The problem is that the picture is extremely pixelated and compressed. Text on screen is unreadable. This isn’t an issue when the desktop is being shared in Webex/Teams.

Any suggestions?


----------



## asdadawd (May 16, 2020)

I Did all of the step above but my video capture card looks like this ,


----------



## e1miran (May 17, 2020)

felenskool said:


> Hello @Fenrir
> Thanks for all the community support.
> 
> I’ve been searching for a potential fix for the blurry output in VirtualCam but haven’t been able to find anything.
> ...


Is the blurriness visible in Webex & Teams on your side or only on the receiving end?  If the Virtual Cam image is clear and crisp for you but not the viewing parties, then this is not a Virtual Camera issue.  It would be that these apps are expecting camera feeds and processing them as cameras, where crispness in text would not be expected.  They will super compress these since they can be displaying many camera images at one time within the viewer's client application.  Desktop shares are processed differently and not as compressed as these are expected to possibley be documents and contain text.


----------



## felenskool (May 17, 2020)

e1miran said:


> Is the blurriness visible in Webex & Teams on your side or only on the receiving end?  If the Virtual Cam image is clear and crisp for you but not the viewing parties, then this is not a Virtual Camera issue.  It would be that these apps are expecting camera feeds and processing them as cameras, where crispness in text would not be expected.  They will super compress these since they can be displaying many camera images at one time within the viewer's client application.  Desktop shares are processed differently and not as compressed as these are expected to possibley be documents and contain text.



Thanks for the response.

The blur is on the receiving end too. I had people on the Webex/Teams/Zoom tell me they can't read the text on my screen. So I ended up just exiting OBS and sharing my desktop natively through Webex/Teams without a problem.

Here's how it looks to them via OBS VirtualCam 2.0.5 while I was broadcasting in Teams:






Here's the output from webcamtests.com :





My OBS video settings:





Again, sharing the desktop is crystal clear in the native applications. It's with the Virtual Webcam that everything turns blurry and pixellated. I've read other people having this problem but no fix has been suggested.

Not sure how to troubleshoot from here.


----------



## e1miran (May 17, 2020)

felenskool said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> The blur is on the receiving end too.


To clarify, my question was if it was blurry on your end (your own preview), not the receiving end.  

If the video preview of your own image within webex/teams is clear but not on the receiving end, that means it's the videoconference app that is compressing cameras differently than screenshares.  That is not a Virtual Webcam issue.  It's just how the videoconference apps work, no way around it.  I found the same to be true with Zoom.  I'm planning a broadcast with Zoom using OBS to make a composite scene.  I've resorted to doing a screenshare for my purposes instead of the virtual cam.


----------



## felenskool (May 17, 2020)

e1miran said:


> To clarify, my question was if it was blurry on your end (your own preview), not the receiving end.
> 
> If the video preview of your own image within webex/teams is clear but not on the receiving end, that means it's the videoconference app that is compressing cameras differently than screenshares.  That is not a Virtual Webcam issue.  It's just how the videoconference apps work, no way around it.  I found the same to be true with Zoom.  I'm planning a broadcast with Zoom using OBS to make a composite scene.  I've resorted to doing a screenshare for my purposes instead of the virtual cam.



Yes I understood the question. It's blurry both in my preview and the other participants in the meeting who view my feed.

So if what you're saying is true about video conference apps, doesn't that mean the VirtualCam plugin is rendered useless?

I'm in the same boat as you with screenshare instead of VirtualCam. I wish it weren't the case though.


----------



## felenskool (May 17, 2020)

I should also add that I tested with another software, vMix, and the feed was pretty clear and all text was readable in Webex/Teams/Zoom.

That makes me think the OBS software might have issues instead of the Video Conf apps causing this.

I wish the developers would comment.


----------



## Fenrir (May 20, 2020)

Screen capture in conferencing applications and webcam video are typically two completely different types of data transfer. Desktop sharing over a webcam feed is likely to have quality issues if the webcam feed can't keep up with the sending rate to maintain the full resolution/fps, so this unfortunately sounds pretty normal.


----------



## keanu_yves (May 21, 2020)

Hello,

Here don't show "virtual cam" on the "Tools"



			https://obsproject.com/logs/1ei1VhWn_UoqAe0K


----------



## Fenrir (May 21, 2020)

keanu_yves said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here don't show "virtual cam" on the "Tools"
> 
> ...



The installer does not support 32bit, you will need to install with the .zip file using the manual instructions, or update your operating system to something from this decade.


----------



## keanu_yves (May 21, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> The installer does not support 32bit, you will need to install with the .zip file using the manual instructions, or update your operating system to something from this decade.


Thanks, just copy+past the zip file worked well.


----------



## jodasm (May 22, 2020)

I get exactly the same as felenskool.


----------



## Fenrir (May 22, 2020)

I am not able to replicate this issue on my end. Locally, all virtualcam devices are showing exactly what I see in the preview at 1080p 60fps. Please provide log files from a session where this issue occurs.

Reminder, please make sure you are checking the _local_ preview, and not the actual meeting output. Most conferencing software will automatically downscale the output to match connection conditions (which looks exactly like what is happening here).


----------



## mikealvarez9999 (May 22, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Anyone who is having issues seeing the VirtualCam option in your tools menu, please post a log file from OBS.
> 
> Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and paste the link here.





			https://obsproject.com/logs/TjogY_XEjlFS7Sfs
		

Please have a look at it... whenever I select   Tools > VirtualCam    and select OK, the OBS crashes.


----------



## viralt (May 22, 2020)

Does anyone know how to use this plugin along with Node OBS?


----------



## Ixodides (May 22, 2020)

Where can I make suggestion for FR?

It would be cool if you could setup like a Default screen. I mean now if the OBS is down the camera displays a grey screen. It would be nice if we could like point at a jpg so it displays some logo or something instead of the grey screen. 

Can this be done?


----------



## Fenrir (May 22, 2020)

mikealvarez9999 said:


> https://obsproject.com/logs/TjogY_XEjlFS7Sfs
> 
> 
> Please have a look at it... whenever I select   Tools > VirtualCam    and select OK, the OBS crashes.



This crash has been present in the plugin for some time, I don't know what causes it, or how to fix it unfortunately.



viralt said:


> Does anyone know how to use this plugin along with Node OBS?



I assume you mean Streamlab's fork of our program? I have no interest in supporting that.



Ixodides said:


> Where can I make suggestion for FR?
> 
> It would be cool if you could setup like a Default screen. I mean now if the OBS is down the camera displays a grey screen. It would be nice if we could like point at a jpg so it displays some logo or something instead of the grey screen.
> 
> Can this be done?



This version is simply a repackage of an existing plugin. This is a good suggestion that is part of the RFC, and we are working on implementing a more native version of this plugin but it's outside the scope for this specific plugin.


----------



## OlogyCrew (May 23, 2020)

e1miran said:


> @Jo909!
> The plugin below was released a couple of days ago.  It works for me.
> 
> 
> ...


Working for me!! WOW! Finally someone did it!


----------



## MrStackz (May 24, 2020)

*Problem*
VirtualCam shows up, OBS Camera shows up. but when I click to Start, OBS Studio crashes.  This is with nothing else running and I do have 2019 Redist installed.  64-bit OBS Studio.

Search seems to indicate a possible issue with sources.  The only things I have defined are an audio source (which isn't plugged in and I don't think VirtualCam uses?), the camera which is a Logitech external USB3 and a background image.  No other media or anything defined.

Log is attached.  As far as I can tell this is the only thing not working.


----------



## MrStackz (May 24, 2020)

MrStackz said:


> *Problem*
> VirtualCam shows up, OBS Camera shows up. but when I click to Start, OBS Studio crashes.  This is with nothing else running and I do have 2019 Redist installed.  64-bit OBS Studio.
> 
> Search seems to indicate a possible issue with sources.  The only things I have defined are an audio source (which isn't plugged in and I don't think VirtualCam uses?), the camera which is a Logitech external USB3 and a background image.  No other media or anything defined.
> ...



Ran out of time to edit.

So I got it to work one time by disabling the Logitech and enabling the built-in cam.  But then - and this may be the whole 1080 thing I read about here - I get "Failed to start output".  Doesn't crash, just doesn't start.

But no crash.  So hopefully anyone else, this might be something to try to get past that problem.


----------



## wjaventer (May 25, 2020)

Newbie here and could do with some help on a related issue. Virtual Cam worked fine on OBS and across platforms to Zoom and Discord. In building a scene Virtual Cam started using an image in my scene as a camera input result (??). Uninstalled all and reinstalled OBS and Virtual Cam, restarted and now, although Virtual Cam shows in tools, when I press start it shows grey - no camera input! What am I missing - should I somehow direct Virtual Cam to recognize my Logitec 920 as a source device. Running Windows 10. Please help!


----------



## energizerfellow (May 25, 2020)

mikealvarez9999 said:


> https://obsproject.com/logs/TjogY_XEjlFS7Sfs
> 
> 
> Please have a look at it... whenever I select   Tools > VirtualCam    and select OK, the OBS crashes.


You're still on Windows 10 version 1709, which stopped receiving updates for non-enterprise users early last year and is under active security exploit.  Update Windows 10 the latest release build and see if the issue goes away.

Update Windows 10:


			https://support.microsoft.com/kb/4027667


----------



## WindyJMusic (May 25, 2020)

Also having an issue with the VirtualCam plugin crashing my OBS like MrStackz.  Log attached.  Please help.


----------



## MrStackz (May 26, 2020)

WindyJMusic said:


> Also having an issue with the VirtualCam plugin crashing my OBS like MrStackz.  Log attached.  Please help.



Your crash is the 'known issue' one that someone posted about before.  But it seems to be related to Visual C++.

Did you install from this link?  https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe

And then reboot?


----------



## MrStackz (May 26, 2020)

Update for everyone.  I got mine working stable and consistent now.


PROBLEMSOLUTIONVirtualCam not displaying as a menu optionYou need to update both your OBS Studio and the OBS Camera version.  The OBS Camera version I used has an early May 2020 release date, that one should work fine.VirtualCam shows but won't Start/crashes when try to StartSomething has your default (As set in Settings --> Camera) camera reserved.  Most common is Teams or Skype (which launch on startup if you don't disable it) or GoToMeeting or some other app, or it could be the browser.  Close EVERYTHING, even stuff running on the bottom right.  Then close and re-open OBS Studio and try again.

If that doesn't work, switch your OBS Video source to a different camera and try Starting it. If that works it confirms that the other camera is locked; so you might try disabling it or unplugging it and re-enabling it and trying again. Goal is to get it unlocked so it can be used. (Annoying that OBS Studio crashes instead of just saying it can't use the camera.)

Barring that, try to re-install all of the Visual C++ components from this link:https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe
VirtualCam displaying gray screen despite startingOne thing I had to do was make sure that my Scene was outputting 1920x1080.  It wouldn't work reliably at any other resolution.VirtualCam error about failed to ______ outputVirtualCam got your camera, but something is still holding onto the OBS Camera you selected.  Choose a different OBS Camera from the drop down and try to Start it, if it works you'll need to find which app has the OBS Camera chosen (see the list above) and terminate it, then you can go back and re-select OBS Camera.  Or just switch your outputs to the new one you chose.Web-based chat service can't find OBS CameraAt least in Chrome or Chrome-based browsers there is a setting you have to change.  In the settings window if you search for Camera it will take you to a window where you can tell the browser to ask for permission, but you also need to choose the default camera from the dropdown.  By default it will have your built-in camera or the latest USB camera plugged in.

You can verify this is the issue by looking up in the address bar next to the Favorites star. If you see a little camera icon click it, and it will show you what camera and microphone the page is trying to access.

After you make the change you will need to relaunch the browser and go back to the service and try again.

When these web-based chat software companies don't code the interface to prompt you for a camera (like WebEx does), this is the symptom.

Hopefully this table is of help to someone.


----------



## WindyJMusic (May 26, 2020)

MrStackz said:


> Your crash is the 'known issue' one that someone posted about before.  But it seems to be related to Visual C++.
> 
> Did you install from this link?  https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe
> 
> And then reboot?


I just did, and rebooted, but still crashing.  Even when I've made sure the main camera is not locked.  Any other ideas?


----------



## Defcon84 (May 26, 2020)

Hi,

i have the problem that the virtualcam dont show up in some tools (Cisco Webex, Camtasia). It works perfect in Zoom but unfortinuality i dont need it very often. Is there a solution? i tried to deinstall and reinstall a couple of times. Every time the same result. 

I hope someone can help.

Here is my Log file



> 14:13:26.343: CoInitializeEx succeeded: 0x00000001
> 14:13:26.343: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6300U CPU @ 2.40GHz
> 14:13:26.343: CPU Speed: 2496MHz
> 14:13:26.343: Physical Cores: 2, Logical Cores: 4
> ...


----------



## WindyJMusic (May 26, 2020)

Okay, you're going to love this.  I was finally able to get the VirtualCam to work.  But with the stupidest thing.
Everytime I Started the VirtualCam with the "Horizontal Flip" option checked, it would crash. I finally tried that, thinking "how stupid would it be if it were just a single checkbox?"  Lo and behold, it's running, and running well in Zoom and Discord (although Discord won't let me flip the camera horizontally, which is why I tried the checkbox in the first place).

Fenrir, something perhaps to look into ... why the horizontal flip is causing a crash?
Thanks,
WindyJ


----------



## Matt Christenson (May 26, 2020)

Hi There,  I've installed and am using this OBS VirtualCam plugin, however I am experiencing an issue and am wondering if I'm the only one or if this is a known issue?

The OBS-VirtualCam does not work with Microsoft Teams.  The camera simply does not appear on the dropdown list.

It works with Zoom, though!  Which is why I feel like this is unusual.  Is there a trick that I'm missing?  I have made sure that ZOOM is closed and that no other programs are using the camera when I'm attempting to use it in Teams.

Thanks for your suggestions!

Matt


----------



## MrStackz (May 26, 2020)

Matt Christenson said:


> Hi There,  I've installed and am using this OBS VirtualCam plugin, however I am experiencing an issue and am wondering if I'm the only one or if this is a known issue?
> 
> The OBS-VirtualCam does not work with Microsoft Teams.  The camera simply does not appear on the dropdown list.
> 
> ...



Works fine in Teams Desktop.  First thing I tested.




You might try uninstalling and re-installing Teams.  If that doesn't work re-installing the OBS Camera with Teams not running.

Other than that no clue.


----------



## MrStackz (May 26, 2020)

WindyJMusic said:


> Okay, you're going to love this.  I was finally able to get the VirtualCam to work.  But with the stupidest thing.
> Everytime I Started the VirtualCam with the "Horizontal Flip" option checked, it would crash. I finally tried that, thinking "how stupid would it be if it were just a single checkbox?"  Lo and behold, it's running, and running well in Zoom and Discord (although Discord won't let me flip the camera horizontally, which is why I tried the checkbox in the first place).
> 
> Fenrir, something perhaps to look into ... why the horizontal flip is causing a crash?
> ...



Not sure why that setting would crash but why not just flip your Video Source in OBS Studio before starting VirtualCam?




Then you can create a separate profile with it not flipped, in case you want to go back and forth.


----------



## Thunderous71 (May 27, 2020)

Can you use this with a Portable install? Or does it need to add some hooks into the OS ?


----------



## Fenrir (May 27, 2020)

The flip horizontal checkbox has been causing crashes for several versions of this plugin.

I do offer my sincerest apologies for people having crash issues, but unfortunately they are not something that I can fix. I do not know how this plugin works from a code standpoint, I simply put together the packaging and dependencies as they were broken and causing OBS to completely fail to launch. We are working on a native implementation of the virtualcam that will be shipped with OBS itself and not require any third party plugins. For those having crash issues, please be patient with us until we finish that.


----------



## landshark92 (May 27, 2020)

Can we get this to work with the Snapchat desktop application, Snap Camera, please?


----------



## Fenrir (May 27, 2020)

This plugin registers a system-wide DirectShow virtual device, there is nothing special that would need to be done on the plugin side. It would be up to Snap Camera to support it.


----------



## wssaraujo (May 27, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> This plugin registers a system-wide DirectShow virtual device, there is nothing special that would need to be done on the plugin side. It would be up to Snap Camera to support it.



the video output in directshow has worked very well for me, I believe that implementing this within OBS will be of great help. My use of this feature is within the zoom for displaying media, because capturing hers is just horrible. I'm not a programmer and I'm just starting out, but count on my support for these resources.


----------



## wjaventer (May 27, 2020)

Hi Fenrir -

I am totally new to OBS etc and have to urgently figure it all out to ensure that we can develop virtual tools to interact with clients instead of the normal physical board room. OBS seems to have the tools that will take us beyond what Zoom can offer on its own - generating exciting experiences for clients.

Installed OBS and Virtual Cam and worked fine (Windows 10 64bit). Virtual Cam also worked in Zoom, Discord, etc and I was able to use scenes in my Zoom feed. Very excited!

Suddenly Virtual Can loaded an OBS image that was a source in my scene as my Video Capture Device (Vcam) as its feed.

Eventually uninstalled everything, reinstalled, restart, etc. Now, although Virtual Cam is in my tools, it just shows a grey feed and is not activating my Logitec 920. The Logitech is not being used by any other resources. Am I supposed to in a way direct Virtual Cam to recognize the Logitech as it's source? I cannot recall doing it with the initial install when everything worked. What am I missing or doing wrong? I want to convince my staff tomorrow that OBS is the way, but cannot get the most important interface to Zoom working.

Please help!

Werner Venter


----------



## Fenrir (May 27, 2020)

Make sure that the output in OBS (Settings -> Video, but stop the virtualcam output first) is set to 1920x1080, and see if that corrects the issue.


----------



## wjaventer (May 28, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Make sure that the output in OBS (Settings -> Video, but stop the virtualcam output first) is set to 1920x1080, and see if that corrects the issue.


VCam off, video output 1920 x 1080 - still a black screen.


----------



## enipklacus (May 28, 2020)

Having trouble with the Horizontal Flip: keeps crashing OBS.



			https://obsproject.com/logs/-rgj46aM-XFbWash
		


It is as straight as it seems: click the "Horizontal Flip" BAAAAM. It crashes OBS. Simple and plain.


----------



## doerk (May 28, 2020)

Hi, i'm new to this.

The Videofeed from virtual cam doesn't show up as camera input, neither in windows camera, Skype nor zoom. I think I might have trouble registering the .dll's.

I can "start" the virtual camera in obs.

I don't know what data or info you need to troubleshoot, so please let me know.


----------



## jaw (May 28, 2020)

Bassquake said:


> Nice but it still only outputs 1920x1080. Doesn't matter what I have set in Settings > Video.
> 
> I'm aware of this:
> 
> ...



Where do you look to know that the output is 1920x1080 rather than what you have in Settings? I think I'm having the same issue and would like to confirm. Thank you.


----------



## dlefebvre1701 (May 28, 2020)

OlogyCrew said:


> Working for me!! WOW! Finally someone did it!


Cannot get it to work with zoom 5.0.4. ManyCam works with this plug in but not Zoom

It does work with MS Teams, not with GoToMeeting.


----------



## wjaventer (May 29, 2020)

doerk said:


> Hi, i'm new to this.
> 
> The Videofeed from virtual cam doesn't show up as camera input, neither in windows camera, Skype nor zoom. I think I might have trouble registering the .dll's.
> 
> ...


Hi Doerk, been battling with the same and am a Newbie like you. I believe I have found the answer so maybe this helps. (perhaps I am dead wrong and the moderators will have to correct)

Part of the confusion is in the way that you (I) viewed the virtual or OSB cam. It is in my opinion not a cam that you would (for the most of it) use as an input into OBS itself, but it becomes the output from OSB to Zoom and other platforms.  I expected that my Logitech would jump into action the moment that I started my virtual cam under tools. What I got was either a grey or black screen because therewas no feed to it - what was missing was the transition of a scene to the program side of OBS which becomes the input in Zoom. So here is  what worked  for me:
 (1) Make sure that under " tools"  your OBS Cam is on either by pressing start or having autostart selected. At the same time make sure that in your other application (Zoom)  OBS cam is selected as the source. 
 (2) Until your scene in OBS has been cut or transitioned from preview to program (left screen to right screen in Studio Mode) and you have a result on the program side, nothing will show up in Zoom. So,  black screen in OBS program =  black screen in Zoom. So if you have an image as source for your scene, showing on the program side, it will show in Zoom. If you want your camera input (your face) to show in Zoom, you have to create a Video Capture Device source in your preview scene and point that to your actual camera (in my case Logitec) and NOT to the OBS camera. Cut or transition that scene to program and your presumed innocent mugshot shows up in your Zoom feed. You can overlay the VCD result over images etc and all of the elements of your scene will show up in your zoom feed. 
3) A third mystery which I will investigate later is how to get computer sound (other than your actual camera's sound) over to Zoom - that would be if you wanted to play videos, recordings etc that is not transmitted over your microphone. This apparently has to do with Virtual Cables (A+B) that you use in Zoom as input and output devices. No nothing about this except for what I learned from this Youtube tutorial. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MRkVAmCoj4. There are many other similar boring tutorials under the query "osb virtual cables: that will either help, confuse you or put you soundly asleep.

Hope this helps, please let me know. It is my 3rd day on OBS so still slowly figuring stuff out.

W


----------



## Hugo Henriquez (May 29, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Fenrir, publicación: 461219, miembro: 6800"]
La casilla de verificación flip horizontal ha causado fallas en varias versiones de este complemento.

Ofrezco mis más sinceras disculpas a las personas que tienen problemas de bloqueo, pero desafortunadamente no son algo que pueda solucionar. No sé cómo funciona este complemento desde el punto de vista del código, simplemente reuní el paquete y las dependencias, ya que se rompieron y causaron que OBS no se iniciara por completo. Estamos trabajando en una implementación nativa de la cámara virtual que se enviará con OBS y no requerirá ningún complemento de terceros. Para aquellos que tienen problemas de bloqueo, tengan paciencia con nosotros hasta que terminemos eso.
[/CITAR]
Esperemos que sea pronto porque es urgente, especialmente durante estos días de pandemia.


----------



## philyves (May 29, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Make sure that the output in OBS (Settings -> Video, but stop the virtualcam output first) is set to 1920x1080, and see if that corrects the issue.


Hello
I have the same issue. Quality from OBS virtual cam is not the same compare to the original flux coming from OBS even setting up the good video parameters. How to proceed ? Thanks for our help
Phil


----------



## Bassquake (May 30, 2020)

jaw said:


> Where do you look to know that the output is 1920x1080 rather than what you have in Settings? I think I'm having the same issue and would like to confirm. Thank you.



I check on the website https://webcamtests.com/
 Just select the "OBS-Camera" in the dropdown and it'll give you all sorts of info. Hope that helps.


----------



## GEEKSParanormal (May 30, 2020)

Question / Help - OBS as the input and then stream out using ZOOM
					

Hi OBS Gurus, I have been using OBS for about 1 month and totally blown away by how powerful it is.  I take input from a mic, web camera, application and some MP3 and MP4 files and then stream it out via YouTube.  This all works well.  But, I want to move to ZOOM as the platform to send the...




					obsproject.com
				





this is how i do my zoom meetings with obs for window users...I am sorry I don't know how to for MAC users.


----------



## letmaik (May 31, 2020)

@Fenrir I created a Python package (https://github.com/letmaik/pyvirtualcam) that can send frames directly to the virtual cam. I'm having a slight problem when trying to register the 64-bit DLL (32-bit works) without the installer though (using the zip package). This worked fine in the original zip package from CatxFish. In an admin command prompt, I'm simply running "regsvr32.exe /n /i:1 bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll" and the error is something like "error when loading the module".  I'd be fine with using the installer (which does work and would be simpler for users) but I'd like to avoid the dependency on OBS Studio for my Python package, and the installer currently fails when OBS Studio is not installed (complains about some missing folders). I think for simplicity, would it be OK to change the installer to also work "stand-alone"?


----------



## chanlists (May 31, 2020)

Hi, thanks for providing this plugin. I have so far used it with zoom, skype, teams, jitsi, ... and it works flawlessly. I am now trying to record a presentation in powerpoint 2019 and have my greenscreened obs virtual cam output mounted in the recorded powerpoint presentation. For whatever reason, the OBS virtual cam is not showing up as one of the cameras that I can show in powerpoint in the recording mode. Only the two physical devices I have show up (the integrated webcam of the laptop and the webcam intetrated into the external monitor). Only those appear in "Device Manager" under "Cameras".

Before you ask: Why won't you let OBS do the recording? - This is for recording a lecture with lots of equations. Sometimes I get a sign wrong or spot some other mistake on the slides only after everything has been recorded. Or the equation numbering is wrong. Then using this approach I can still use my recorded video and audio (which is fine) to just re-render the video. If I do the recording by superimposing the webcam on the powerpoint output capture in OBS, then I would have to re-record the entire slide again and edit the whole thing in OpenShot...

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Thunderous71 (Jun 1, 2020)

landshark92 said:


> Can we get this to work with the Snapchat desktop application, Snap Camera, please?



OBS already works with Snapchat this is a plugin to make the output go to a software application that needs a camera feed. So embed the snapcamera into OBS then say in teams point the camera input at OBS Virtual Cam.


----------



## mvespain (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi all, here a new OBS & Virtual Cam user, very happy so far (am not a gamer/streamer but exploring ways for my company to hold virtual conferences, trainings, presentations etc).

My question: I would like to change the screen that applications display when selecting "OBS Virtual Device" but the Virtual Cam has not been started yet in OBS. I cannot find the relevant file to edit/replace. Anybody know where it is?




Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 1, 2020)

letmaik said:


> @Fenrir I created a Python package (https://github.com/letmaik/pyvirtualcam) that can send frames directly to the virtual cam. I'm having a slight problem when trying to register the 64-bit DLL (32-bit works) without the installer though (using the zip package). This worked fine in the original zip package from CatxFish. In an admin command prompt, I'm simply running "regsvr32.exe /n /i:1 bin\64bit\obs-virtualsource.dll" and the error is something like "error when loading the module".  I'd be fine with using the installer (which does work and would be simpler for users) but I'd like to avoid the dependency on OBS Studio for my Python package, and the installer currently fails when OBS Studio is not installed (complains about some missing folders). I think for simplicity, would it be OK to change the installer to also work "stand-alone"?



The virtualsource dll currently relies on components from ffmpeg (avutil and swscale), which are shipped as part of OBS. You will probably need to compile the whole plugin manually or just pull the missing dll files from an existing installation of OBS to avoid version conflicts.



mvespain said:


> Hi all, here a new OBS & Virtual Cam user, very happy so far (am not a gamer/streamer but exploring ways for my company to hold virtual conferences, trainings, presentations etc).
> 
> My question: I would like to change the screen that applications display when selecting "OBS Virtual Device" but the Virtual Cam has not been started yet in OBS. I cannot find the relevant file to edit/replace. Anybody know where it is?
> 
> ...



That looks like it's coming from the macOS virtual camera plugin, which is not related to this plugin at all.


----------



## gabrielprozzillo (Jun 3, 2020)

Fenrir no logro hacer que me aparezca VIRTUAL CAM en el  MENU HERRAMIENTAS. Baje el PLUGGIN y lo instale y nada. Mi version de windows es 10 de 32bit no de 64. como puedo hacer?


----------



## gabrielprozzillo (Jun 3, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Fenrir, publicación: 455488, miembro: 6800"]
Gracias por confirmar, hemos explicado por qué sucede esto. MS habilitó un nuevo indicador que solo está disponible en la versión 2019 (incluso las versiones pensadas 2015+ deberían funcionar juntas ...). Obtendré una nueva compilación que tiene esto deshabilitado, pero cualquier persona que tenga problemas para que aparezca en el menú de herramientas, instale el paquete VC Redist x64 vinculado anteriormente para resolverlo mientras tanto.
[/CITAR]hola no me aparece virtual cam, mi version es de 32 no de 64, intente bajar la de 64 y obvio no me la instala, y no logro ver VIRTUALCAM


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 3, 2020)

gabrielprozzillo said:


> Fenrir no logro hacer que me aparezca VIRTUAL CAM en el  MENU HERRAMIENTAS. Baje el PLUGGIN y lo instale y nada. Mi version de windows es 10 de 32bit no de 64. como puedo hacer?


The installer does not support 32bit. Either update your OS to 64bit, or use the manual installation method with the .zip file.


----------



## gabrielprozzillo (Jun 4, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Fenrir, publicación: 462784, miembro: 6800"]
El instalador no es compatible con 32 bits. Actualice su sistema operativo a 64 bits o use el método de instalación manual con el archivo .zip.
[/ CITAR] fenir: o sea debo desinstalar todo e instalarlo manual? pese a que yo descargue la versión 32? o estamos hablando del PLUGGIN?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 4, 2020)

gabrielprozzillo said:


> fenir: o sea debo desinstalar todo e instalarlo manual? pese a que yo descargue la versión 32? o estamos hablando del PLUGGIN?



Yes, uninstall from the installer and use the .zip version from the download link here: https://github.com/Fenrirthviti/obs-virtual-cam/releases

Then follow the directions in the readme here: https://github.com/Fenrirthviti/obs-virtual-cam/blob/master/readme.MD


----------



## joylessdave (Jun 4, 2020)

ok im getting a wierd effect. virtual cam doesnt display in chrome or edge at all which seems common

so in firefox i have it working both as cam for facebook messenger and https://onlinemictest.com/webcam-test/

using useragent switcher to make firefox appear as edge for use with microsoft teams webapp when i try to start a video call the camera isnt listed even if its working on facebook and the webcam test site, even when user-agent switcher is active

fyi it works in the windows app just not the webapp but i have 2 organisations i need to log in as so i need to use the webapp for one of them

update  i had posted this in the 2.0.4 thread not realizing there was a 2.0.5 version.  ive updated and am getting exactly the same effect


----------



## Zzaaiinn (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi Folks-

What is the best way to install virtual camera on Mac ?

There are methods using terminal using brew.sh ( and I dont like the point of using terminal everytime )

Do we have any updated plugin available now for Mac version? I know this is easy for Windows!

Thanks for letting me know. Ciao


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 4, 2020)

This plugin does not support macOS. There is a separate plugin that is currently in testing but not yet released.


----------



## happyeggs (Jun 4, 2020)

does this work with audio devices as well? And if it does, how do you use it?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 4, 2020)

Audio output is not supported.


----------



## Zzaaiinn (Jun 4, 2020)

I have installed the virtual camera using this link - https://medium.com/@jkudo/how-to-us...and-google-meet-in-obs-for-macos-2ffc831dd76b but while running the script in the terminal, the error displayed is - 

No such file or directory

It was working fine, but stopped working. Any idea why or how to resolve ?


----------



## Zzaaiinn (Jun 4, 2020)

I downloaded the under-testing plugin for virtual camera ( in Mac ) using this link on GitHub - 

https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam/releases

The screen does appear, but facing two issues :

1. The screen goes completely black and no-input-video is visible
2. The blue banner remains on the screen and is not removed completely.

Anyone else facing the same issue while using virtual camera on Mac ?

PS: I did install the virtual camera for Mac ( using terminal commands ) and faced a separate issue!


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 4, 2020)

Again, this plugin has nothing to do with the macOS plugin. You will need to reach out to the developer at the linked github repository.


----------



## ael_the_ee (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello, I tried to use virtualwebcam for the for the first time (OBS 25.0.4 and Virtualcam 2.0.5) and I cannot tp figure out which settings to be correct to have good output quality.
So far I have same quality issues as described at: https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam/issues/69
Basically, image quality is poor and text is unreadable (tested in google meet and on webcamtest.
Any idea/suggestion?
I tried different output setting in obs: native (1440p), 1080p and 720p rescale. Quality in virtualcam still the same (bad) compared to direct stream or recording from obs with the same output resolution.


----------



## TTrenton (Jun 5, 2020)

OS: Windows 10 home / 32bit

Hey guys, I added the VirualCam addon manually from the zip file (in all 3 directories). I think I installed it correctly as I get no errors when I fire it up. The problem is the virualcam-driver does not show up in any of the apps (skype,zoom,paltalk,etc). Not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 5, 2020)

TTrenton said:


> OS: Windows 10 home / 32bit
> 
> Hey guys, I added the VirualCam addon manually from the zip file (in all 3 directories). I think I installed it correctly as I get no errors when I fire it up. The problem is the virualcam-driver does not show up in any of the apps (skype,zoom,paltalk,etc). Not sure what I did wrong.
> 
> View attachment 57226


Did you register the 32bit obs-virtualsource.dll?


----------



## TTrenton (Jun 5, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Did you register the 32bit obs-virtualsource.dll?



Yup, that was it. I looked at an older post in this forum and registered the file in the command line. Works now. Only issue I have now in Skype is the webcam is horizontally flipped. I tried to flip it to normal from OBS but it crashes.

Anyway, thanks for your help Fenrir.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 5, 2020)

TTrenton said:


> Yup, that was it. I looked at an older post in this forum and registered the file in the command line. Works now. Only issue I have now in Skype is the webcam is horizontally flipped. I tried to flip it to normal from OBS but it crashes.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your help Fenrir.



Yeah, unfortunately the horizontal flip is bugged and is more likely to crash than not. You can right click the source in OBS -> transform -> flip horizontal and it will reflect in the output as well as a workaround.


----------



## gareth77 (Jun 7, 2020)

I really like that you can select a particular source to send to the VirtualCam - useful if you only want to send your webcam back to someone on Zoom - means they aren't put off seeing themselves back. I've a few queries though, as things aren't quite working as I'm expecting...

1. The text in the overview implies that you can send 'preview' feed to VirtualCam from Tools menu but I can't make this happen. It only sends 'program', which I'd expect. Could you confirm please?

2. There is the option to set up to 4 VirtualCams, which implies I can send 4 different sources - one to each VirtualCam. But when trying to select the VirtualCams 2 3 or 4 in any other app (Skype, Zoom etc) there is only the one OBS-Camera option in the drop down and not the other three. Is this an issue or have I misunderstood this functionality?

Running 2.0.5 on Win 10 Pro.

Thanks


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 7, 2020)

gareth77 said:


> 1. The text in the overview implies that you can send 'preview' feed to VirtualCam from Tools menu but I can't make this happen. It only sends 'program', which I'd expect. Could you confirm please?



Preview is used interchangeable with the combined Preview/Program view when not in Studio Mode. When in Studio Mode, you can only output the Program view from the Tools menu. You can use a the filter to output a specific scene, but honestly that kind of workflow sounds like Virtualcam is not the solution, and something like NDI might be better suited.



gareth77 said:


> 2. There is the option to set up to 4 VirtualCams, which implies I can send 4 different sources - one to each VirtualCam. But when trying to select the VirtualCams 2 3 or 4 in any other app (Skype, Zoom etc) there is only the one OBS-Camera option in the drop down and not the other three. Is this an issue or have I misunderstood this functionality?



You need to run the installer and select the number of cameras you want to register, or manually register the obs-virtualsource.dll file for the number of cameras you want, as explained in the readme on the github repository. The Program view (from Tools) can only be sent to a single camera at a time. You have to use the filter for each additional camera.

I left the option for multiple virtual cameras in because it was in the original plugin and I did not want to break any workflows, but if I am honest if you need more than 1 virtual cam, you are probably misusing the plugin and there is a better solution for what you are trying to do.


----------



## Someguyperson (Jun 8, 2020)

I can get through all the steps listed in the setup, but whenever I hit the "Start" button, I don't have any webcam interface pop up on my PC.  I checked in the "Devices" list and in Device Manager, but no camera interfaces show up.  Whenever I try to manually search for attached devices, I can't find anything either.  I don't see any interfaces available when I use the builtin "Camera" app or when I start Google Meet in my browser.

I'm running Windows 10 Pro 64 bit version 1903 build 18362.836 and OBS Studio version 25.0.8 (64 bit).  I installed VirtualCam via the 2.0.5 executable.  I tried installing with 1 camera interface and 4 camera interfaces and I didn't see any difference.  I have also rebooted my machine after installing and that made no difference as well.


----------



## Luciano Fernandes (Jun 8, 2020)

Would it be possible to rotate the camera 90 degrees to use in the streaming app for Instagram? So we can broadcast to Youtube in 16x9 normally and, simultaneously, to Instagram using the webcam


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 8, 2020)

Someguyperson said:


> I can get through all the steps listed in the setup, but whenever I hit the "Start" button, I don't have any webcam interface pop up on my PC.  I checked in the "Devices" list and in Device Manager, but no camera interfaces show up.  Whenever I try to manually search for attached devices, I can't find anything either.  I don't see any interfaces available when I use the builtin "Camera" app or when I start Google Meet in my browser.
> 
> I'm running Windows 10 Pro 64 bit version 1903 build 18362.836 and OBS Studio version 25.0.8 (64 bit).  I installed VirtualCam via the 2.0.5 executable.  I tried installing with 1 camera interface and 4 camera interfaces and I didn't see any difference.  I have also rebooted my machine after installing and that made no difference as well.



Add a video capture device inside OBS, and check to see if you can see "OBS-Camera" listed there. Since it's a virtual device, it won't show up in device manager like a normal USB device, so that is perfectly normal. Many applications are blocking virtual devices these days, so check that it shows up in OBS itself first before anything else.



Luciano Fernandes said:


> Would it be possible to rotate the camera 90 degrees to use in the streaming app for Instagram? So we can broadcast to Youtube in 16x9 normally and, simultaneously, to Instagram using the webcam



Possible? Probably, but well outside the scope of this plugin. I am simply maintaining the current deployment/dependencies as the original author is no longer around. I will not be making any changes, updates, bugfixes, or feature enhancements to this plugin.


----------



## Someguyperson (Jun 8, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Add a video capture device inside OBS, and check to see if you can see "OBS-Camera" listed there. Since it's a virtual device, it won't show up in device manager like a normal USB device, so that is perfectly normal. Many applications are blocking virtual devices these days, so check that it shows up in OBS itself first before anything else.


I see the OBS-Camera interfaces show up when I try to add a Video Capture Device, but whenever I try to add it, all I see is a frozen still image of OBS-Camera 1 and the none of the options take effect.  Also, the "FPS" and "Video Format" fields are marked in red and I can't change them.  I can't switch to any other OBS-Camera interface, even if I am sending video to another interface (like OBS-Camera 2).  Whenever I try to remove that same video capture device, OBS freezes up and hangs until I kill it manually.


----------



## gareth77 (Jun 8, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Preview is used interchangeable with the combined Preview/Program view when not in Studio Mode. When in Studio Mode, you can only output the Program view from the Tools menu. You can use a the filter to output a specific scene, but honestly that kind of workflow sounds like Virtualcam is not the solution, and something like NDI might be better suited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response and for pointing out that I missed the 'select number of camera's during the install. VirtualCam will be perfect because a few of us are doing a live broadcast in a few weeks. In order to comply with Covid social distancing rules the presenter will have to be in a separate room to me in the control room. He needs to see a live feed of our output, so I will use one virtual cam for that. In addition, we will be doing some live Skype interviews and wish to send a virtual feed of the presenter's camera to back to Skype rather than the main live feed, so that the interviewee doesn't have to look at him/herself when they are being broadcast. So it's perfect for both scenarios.


----------



## matheod (Jun 10, 2020)

Is there a way to force a resolution ? My virtual camera have a very very bad resolution.

« If you open an OBS-Camera device in a 3rd party application before starting the output in OBS, OBS-Camera will default to 1080p 30fps. If you start OBS first, it will use whatever is set as the Output resolution and framerate in OBS Studio's options, under Settings -> Video. »

I tried to first start the virtual camera, then enabling the camera on the website, and I also tried first enabling the camera on the website, then starting the virtual camera but in both case I get very bad resolution.

I know this isn't the website (blackboard)  reducing the output quality to save bandwith because :
if I go on https://www.cam-recorder.com/ to test the camera, the camera output is really good, but if I start sharing my camera on blackboard, the camera on cam-recorder.com switch to a very bad resolution (I keeped both tabs open). And I soon I stop sharing from blackboard, the camera on cam-recorder.com switch back to a good resolution. So it's like if blackboard was somehow requesting a lower resolution, but the quality is so much bad that it can't be normal. I think it's because blackboard only show a thumbnail to the broadcaster, and somehow, the camera switch to the resolution of the thumbnail, which then look very back on other computer because it's not a thumbnail.

So is there any why to force the resolution ? Thanks.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 10, 2020)

I have been unable to replicate the low resolution output issue on my end, so I unfortunately do not have any idea what is happening there or how to resolve it.


----------



## matheod (Jun 10, 2020)

I have a meeting now but I can temporary give you latter in private access to my blackboard account to test it.


----------



## Timboxyz (Jun 12, 2020)

I upgraded to this version by installing over the top of the previous one. However, I selected only one instance this time but had four before. Now the other three show as unselectable phantoms both in OBS Studio, and destination apps.

Is there an easy way to get rid of these? I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling to no avail.


----------



## haircombee (Jun 13, 2020)

After installing the plugin, OBS does not start until I uninstall the plugin and start OBS again.


----------



## Hjalmarsson (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Very simple question I'm sure. I have installed the Virtual cam in OBS and it works perfectly. What i wonder is.. When I make changes in the OBS settings both the "output" and "Video" settings area. Does this affect the video that comes out through virtual cam? Such as changing encoder to Nvenc and changing bit rates and sharpening? Or do i just get an unaltered video stream through Virtualcam. Thank you for any reply :-)


----------



## Hjalmarsson (Jun 16, 2020)

Hjalmarsson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Very simple question I'm sure. I have installed the Virtual cam in OBS and it works perfectly. What i wonder is.. When I make changes in the OBS settings both the "output" and "Video" settings area. Does this affect the video that comes out through virtual cam? Such as changing encoder to Nvenc and changing bit rates and sharpening? Or do i just get an unaltered video stream through Virtualcam. Thank you for any reply :-)


Anyone???


----------



## yuvashk (Jun 16, 2020)

Does anyone have success with Slack? Discord seems to find OBS-Camera just fine, but Slack is not finding it at all


----------



## xGamerG1rl (Jun 18, 2020)

Is it possible to add the function, that you can use the Studio Mode and only transmit the "program-Screen" ?


----------



## nickmgray (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm trying to use the plugin with my Sony A7 III. The camera shows up fine in OBS but when I start the plugin, no applications show the Virtual Cam and a source option. I've tried this with Google Hangouts, Google Meet and Skype. The only one it seems to work with is Zoom. Is there a way that it can be used with other services?


----------



## tritola23 (Jun 20, 2020)

i installed the plug in bot no VirtualCam showing on my Tools

i have tried to reinstall it but its the same no virtualCam found on Tools


----------



## tritola23 (Jun 20, 2020)

JeroUK said:


> Ditto Post with minor bonus information:
> 
> Running OBS 25.0.8 (64 Bit) on Win 10
> Following install there's no VirtualCam entry in the Tools menu.
> ...



i have tried it but still not showing the virtual CAm on TOols menu


----------



## chrisinhim (Jun 21, 2020)

I just started using this plugin and I have a recommendation.

May be you can provide the ability to enable the 4 cameras (though with the same output) so that we can send the stream to multiple platforms.


----------



## jennylnz (Jun 22, 2020)

I have today downloaded OBS I do not have Virtual Cam in tools and downloaded the Microsoft Visual C++ as mentioned on page 1 still nothing


----------



## t.o. (Jun 23, 2020)

*The 2.0.5 virtual cam does not work for me ...*
I install it on a Win 10 home 64 bit, using OBS 25.0.8 (64 bit).I can see and activate the virtual camera in the OBS tools menu, but when I start my Zoom (current version, 5.0.x), I can only see "integrated webcam" as possible video source. I already tried to use the "reg_path.reg" script, which doesn't help either ... What's wrong?
Regards, Thomas.


----------



## YellowKiwi (Jun 24, 2020)

For low resolution in Microsoft Team look at this post:






						Question / Help - OBS Virtual Cam - bad video quality in Teams, Skype, ...
					

Hello,   i try to use Fuji Xt3 + CamLink 4k + OBS + Virtual Cam +Teams/Skype.  After a long way to get Virtual Cam in the Tools Menu of OBS and as selectable Cam in Skype/Teams now I have problems with the quality of the stream in Teams.  If I use  CamLink 4K directly as Cam in Teams the...




					obsproject.com


----------



## bradtem (Jun 24, 2020)

Anybody know how to make Windows treat the virtualcam as the "default camera." I have run into several WebRTC based tools which have poorly coded camera selection.  They often will only use what Windows considers the default camera.   Since that camera is in use by OBS, they just say "camera failed."        Oddly, this then disables the camera selection that some of them have, but some don't even have that.     If the WebRTC device enumeration were to say that obs virtualcam is the default camera, then I could use it.     In some cases I have been unable to send any video, "best" case is I turn off OBS and feed them the camera directly, but then I have a greenscreen behind me.  Yuk.


----------



## jeffrey18 (Jun 25, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Anyone who is having issues seeing the VirtualCam option in your tools menu, please post a log file from OBS.
> 
> Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and paste the link here.


https://obsproject.com/logs/wjYY-mEr-HRv4TMZ 

thankyou, waiting your help Fenrir


----------



## kantoniak (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello,
I'm trying to swap background and send video out as a virtual device to use on Google Meet etc. I installed OBS-Virtualcam 2.0.5, UI is showing up and everything seems to work flawless in OBS. The problem is, there is no OBS-Camera device showing up (I tried Google Meet in Firefox and Windows "Camera" app). Problem appears using both .exe installer and manual install.

Here's my log: https://obsproject.com/logs/1IMeSzwmlsKiLb2r Actions were:

open OBS,
go to _Tools > VirtualCam,_
click _Start,_
I checked that it doesn't work in Firefox,
click _Stop_.
It seems that OBS outputs frames somewhere.

Can anyone help me to debug this problem? I will be happy to provide more problem-specific details.


----------



## khunpoum (Jun 26, 2020)

hello,

i have problem with portrait-orientation VirtualCam.
i was set in OBS->Settings->Video (base & output) 720x1280 aspect ration 9:16 and start OBS->Tools->VirtualCam->Start
then run Skype or any other app and i see canvas is still 16:9 (Landscape orientation) but me need 9:16 Portrait Orientation like a mobile phone vertical style video
how to solve it?


----------



## salmiak (Jun 28, 2020)

Hjalmarsson said:


> Anyone???





Hjalmarsson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Very simple question I'm sure. I have installed the Virtual cam in OBS and it works perfectly. What i wonder is.. When I make changes in the OBS settings both the "output" and "Video" settings area. Does this affect the video that comes out through virtual cam? Such as changing encoder to Nvenc and changing bit rates and sharpening? Or do i just get an unaltered video stream through Virtualcam. Thank you for any reply :-)



I am wondering about the same thing as well - been using VirtualCam  for 4 months and I love it - but what affects the resolution put out, is it always the Display or Preview resolution, or is the web conferencing platform and what resolution and quality it requests. Would be really useful to know this. Thanks, Klaus


----------



## Theo4143 (Jun 28, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Very strange, it's possible you might need to reinstall the Microsoft C++ redistributable package, or be on an older version. Try installing this (with OBS closed) and see if it shows up after installing: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe



Hi I installed the virtual cam but I don't see the virtualcam on tools dropdown menu. I installed the vc_redist.x64, but I am still not seeing it.


----------



## Theo4143 (Jun 28, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Anyone who is having issues seeing the VirtualCam option in your tools menu, please post a log file from OBS.
> 
> Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and paste the link here.





			https://obsproject.com/logs/SPpV1fPm2btvqRfO


----------



## johnpersil (Jun 29, 2020)

Is it normal, that there are virus detected in the obs-virtualcam-2.0.5-Windows-installer.exe file? https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file...f985e9bc281a08806398d771e62930ad514/detection


----------



## lemo (Jun 29, 2020)

This plugin is very cool,
But there's a noticeable delay (maybe like 300ms?) on the video output, making it out of sync with the voice...
When I use the webcam output directly, or other "virtual camera" for video calls there's no such latency
For example I tried SnapCamera, and it doesn't add extra video delay even with lots of effects
If you could optimize the latency for future versions that would be great


----------



## bradtem (Jun 30, 2020)

lemo said:


> This plugin is very cool,
> But there's a noticeable delay (maybe like 300ms?) on the video output, making it out of sync with the voice...
> When I use the webcam output directly, or other "virtual camera" for video calls there's no such latency
> For example I tried SnapCamera, and it doesn't add extra video delay even with lots of effects
> If you could optimize the latency for future versions that would be great


Yup.   Just install virtual audio cable (or voicemeeter) and set it as the "audio monitor" output.  You must also send "monitor and output" on the audio devices you want to play through.

This should be in standard instructions, or better still, obs-virtualcam would be better with a virtualaudio component but for now you have to make it yourself.

300ms is a LOT for this.  I typically find about 50ms, which is enough to make the voice off.  300ms would be crazy long.


----------



## lemo (Jun 30, 2020)

bradtem said:


> Yup.   Just install virtual audio cable (or voicemeeter) and set it as the "audio monitor" output.  You must also send "monitor and output" on the audio devices you want to play through.
> 
> This should be in standard instructions, or better still, obs-virtualcam would be better with a virtualaudio component but for now you have to make it yourself.
> 
> 300ms is a LOT for this.  I typically find about 50ms, which is enough to make the voice off.  300ms would be crazy long.



You mean trying to match the same latency as virtualcam with the extra virtual audio?
Either way that's a lot of effort, and still the latency of both would be there when replying to someone on zoom for ex.
To be honest I'd very prefer Virtualcam to improve its own latency directly  ^^'
I mean if other virtual cameras software can output without latency I guess Virtualcam for OBS can improve it too...


----------



## Nicovdd (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi, I use VirtualCam perfectly from the Windows 10 desktop.

Next need: I'm running https://portableapps.com/apps/music_video/obs-studio-portable from a memory stick as well - works great.

Is there a way to get the virtual cam working without having to do the registry tweak?


----------



## TheMdrnSamurai (Jul 6, 2020)

I am having a fully separate issue... installing the OBS Virtual camera (fresh versions of both, just reloaded my machine today) it introduces a MASSIVE delay to Skype (Desktop) startup. Like a 5 minute delay. Now, it may NOT be the OBS Camera, but the behavior is ONLY on this machine (the only one I have OBS on) and ONLY happened after I put in Virtual Cam (Had been running OBS for hours before).

I did the uninstall, I unregistered the two filters.. but I want know what is the procedure to absolutely remove all traces of this plugin from the system so we can verify if that restores Sypes startup speed.

Ken


----------



## bradtem (Jul 8, 2020)

lemo said:


> You mean trying to match the same latency as virtualcam with the extra virtual audio?
> Either way that's a lot of effort, and still the latency of both would be there when replying to someone on zoom for ex.
> To be honest I'd very prefer Virtualcam to improve its own latency directly  ^^'
> I mean if other virtual cameras software can output without latency I guess Virtualcam for OBS can improve it too...


I don't think the latency is in virtual cam.  It's in OBS.  And depending on how much you are doing in OBS, of course that's going to have some latency.    So if you use a program like zoom, and you give it virtualcam as the camera, and your real physical microphone as the audio, the audio is going to arrive before your video processed by OBS.   That's just going to happen.   How much longer depends on how much you ask OBS to do.

On the other hand, OBS will spit your audio from the internal OBS audio flow out to the "monitor" (as well as livestreams and recordings) at the same time as it puts out the video.     So if you feed the OBS monitor out to Virtual Audio Cable, and use that as the voice input to Zoom, it all works.      I run into problems when I do complex audio, including wanting to do deliberate delay on my video and audio.  OBS has some issues this way.   It offers video filters galore for scenes, but audio filters only apply to audio sources.  There is a renderdelay filter for video scenes and sources, but no similar filter for audio -- you have to globally stick a delay in the advanced audio settings.   Not the most intuitive flow.


----------



## fidelisoris (Jul 8, 2020)

I have reached out to MS Developer/Tech Support regarding the lack of support in both MS Teams (O365 deployed) and Skype (MS Store Edition).

My initial assumption is because the virtualcam driver is not digitally code signed, it's being treated as "untrusted" and being blocked out of the UWP economy. If true, the possible answer may be to get the OBS team to absorb the virtualcam project into the core and sign it with their cert.

I can say that the virtual camera software "Logitech Capture" from Logitech (distributed with BRIO 4K webcams) _does_ work just fine. However it is severely limited in it's composition capabilities and appears to be much slower and more resource intensive than OBS.

If I can discern any concrete answers I will post them here.

EDIT: Reason I am pursuing this is due to my requirement of being locked behind the IT-deployed version of MS Teams via Office 365, which appears to have the same camera restrictions as the MS Store Skype (they're loosely related), and VirtualCam does not appear in the device list.


----------



## Jen-X (Jul 9, 2020)

The only reason I installed OBS is to flip my camera (for a fitness class I teach on Zoom). Now, with your message about the glitch in the horizontal flip with 25.0, I'm trying to uninstall 25 & install an earlier version that will do the flip of the camera. But the OBS icon doesn't show up in apps, and I can't find any way to uninstall it. Please help. I'm not very technical, and this is really frustrating!


----------



## lemo (Jul 9, 2020)

bradtem said:


> I don't think the latency is in virtual cam.  It's in OBS.  And depending on how much you are doing in OBS, of course that's going to have some latency.    So if you use a program like zoom, and you give it virtualcam as the camera, and your real physical microphone as the audio, the audio is going to arrive before your video processed by OBS.   That's just going to happen.   How much longer depends on how much you ask OBS to do.
> 
> On the other hand, OBS will spit your audio from the internal OBS audio flow out to the "monitor" (as well as livestreams and recordings) at the same time as it puts out the video.     So if you feed the OBS monitor out to Virtual Audio Cable, and use that as the voice input to Zoom, it all works.      I run into problems when I do complex audio, including wanting to do deliberate delay on my video and audio.  OBS has some issues this way.   It offers video filters galore for scenes, but audio filters only apply to audio sources.  There is a renderdelay filter for video scenes and sources, but no similar filter for audio -- you have to globally stick a delay in the advanced audio settings.   Not the most intuitive flow.



I put down the buffered frames in Virtualcam options to zero now, and the latency is quite bearable
Not sure why the default setting there is 3 frames, seems to work fine with zero
I might looks into virtual audio later maybe and hopefully also they can still improve obs latency some day


----------



## bradtem (Jul 9, 2020)

More audio adventures.  I decided to delay my video and audio by 1 second.  You can do that in OBS with render delay.   And while OBS has a way to add lots of delay to the audio channels (Advanced settings) this is only done for streaming and recording, NOT out the monitor, which has been the way to get audio out of OBS to use along with virtualcam.   Sadly they are live.   Voicemeeter can add 500ms of delay but thats its cap.  I guess you might be able to run two of them but that's a big kludge.

So this is another call that virtualcam is very useful but only half the story without virtualaudio, in this case a virtual audio that would output the same audio that goes out to a stream.     Now frankly, I think audio is in general done in a strange and not fully consistent way in OBS, which is a video program at heart.

Is there another easy program like voicemeeter out there that will introduce more than 500ms delay?

The reason I would prefer to have it be in OBS is it would be very nice if you could switch scenes and have different scenes with different delay.   Even using voicemeeter's 500ms delay, to switch form that back to a non-delayed scene would mean a lot of reconfig, changing audio devices or loading new settings into voicemeeter or both.


----------



## bradtem (Jul 11, 2020)

Further follow-on.   After using virtualcam combined with VoiceMeeter's Virtual Audio Cable I discovered that after about 20 minutes the audio from the OBS monitor channel into virtual audio cable had drifted enough in sync to be very annoying.   Sadly, you don't learn that until you watch a recording unless somebody points it out.     Unknown where the fault lies, but others who have seen it report that recorded and streamed output does not get this problem but monitor does.

That, plus the other audio delay issues have made me switch over to NDI.   NDI makes a virtual audio device from OBS's internal audio feed, not the monitors of individual channels, as I was hoping that OBS Virtualcam would.   It also makes a virtualcam.  I had not been using it because it's really a giant package which does a whole bunch more, and it's a lot of weight just to get a virtualcam, but it seems that it is the right answer unless you only want video in your OBS output into Zoom/Skype/etc.    But who only wants video?

It comes at a cost.  NDI must run at boot, there seems no way to start it on its own.  Even then you must manually fire up the channel in OBS.  After that you can use its video and audio device in a similar fashion.    On the plus side, now you get exactly the same audio output that OBS would output to a stream, rather than just the audio of the streams you remembered to put monitor on for.

Thanks Virtualcam.  I've gotten a lot of great use out of you but these problems were mounting.   The use of monitoring and virtual audio cable was always a kludge and bound to eventually run into trouble.


----------



## ahmadnassri (Jul 13, 2020)

I noticed the new github repo does not have issues enabled, so it's hard to report bugs there ... not sure if intentional or result of forking.

my specific problem is with with blurry screen capture quality in virtual camera, a number of threads in this forum touch on this, the most recent being: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-virtual-cam-output-is-blury-and-pixelish.118650/

also I opened an issue with some details on the original project: https://github.com/CatxFish/obs-virtual-cam/issues/69


----------



## MyKeyOBS (Jul 15, 2020)

I think, the reason is the rescaling. 
If i open https://webcamtests.com/check and connect to the virtual cam, then it shows:

_ The name of your camera is detected as “OBS-Camera” and as the default resolution it uses *640×360*. _

How can i change the "default Resolution" of the Virtual-Cam to 1280x720?


----------



## sk2 (Jul 22, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Fenrir submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS Virtualcam - Virtual camera plugin for OBS Studio
> 
> ...





Fenrir said:


> Fenrir submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS Virtualcam - Virtual camera plugin for OBS Studio
> 
> ...


I just installed OBS tonight and cannot access the virtual cam to use it in Skype. Do I need to install all of these in order to fix it? I tried closing it and installing the C++ and it did not work.


----------



## tomicjr (Jul 22, 2020)

Where can I find instructions for installing this plugin manually from the .zip?

nvm - I found this:
https://github.com/Fenrirthviti/obs-virtual-cam


----------



## sk2 (Jul 22, 2020)

sk2 said:


> I just installed OBS tonight and cannot access the virtual cam to use it in Skype. Do I need to install all of these in order to fix it? I tried closing it and installing the C++ and it did not work.


Thank you, I don't know what happened but I restarted everything and got it to work! Now I just have a noticeable lag from IP webcam on my phone in OBS. The phone camera is normal, it's just in OBS.


----------



## sk2 (Jul 22, 2020)

sk2 said:


> Thank you, I don't know what happened but I restarted everything and got it to work! Now I just have a noticeable lag from IP webcam on my phone in OBS. The phone camera is normal, it's just in OBS.


----------



## EPtech (Jul 23, 2020)

To the authors: would it be possible to add the ability to autostart Virtualcam source filters just like the main Virtualcam output?  I'm trying to automate a kiosk and right now I can't route video without manual intervention.


----------



## Mmaestro (Jul 25, 2020)

Has anyone solved why virtualcam output is received or interpreted as 16:9 by chrome even if 4:3 is set for canvas/output.... am running into issues with chrome/a teaching platform not recognising it as 4:3 even though manycam will internally?  There still appears to be an issue where "maintain aspect ratio" must be "rechecked" each time it launches as this toggle does not operate properly.

What's odd is it wasn't working with the teaching app at first, then for one week it was fine, and now it is back to this issue. In the teach equipment test (screenshot below) I notice that the top is cropped (so as to accommodate the 16:9 and once I select "maintain aspect ratio" I get black bars on either side of my video, it then centers to the middle plus the black bar on the right.... go figure.


----------



## necrovamp (Jul 26, 2020)

First time user. After install using installer when attempting to open OBS studio, it would not open.
Watching task manager, looks like it opens for about 4 seconds then crashes.
Uninstalled virtual cam and everything back to normal.
Installed one more time to confirm results, still crashes.
Attempted 3rd try using manual install method, still crashes

Aside from my specs below, only other odd thing about my setup is install location, both OBS and virtual cam were installed to different drive other than C. Hope this helps

OBS studio 23.1.0
Windows 10 pro 1909
3600x, gtx1070


----------



## Mmaestro (Jul 27, 2020)

necrovamp said:


> First time user. After install using installer when attempting to open OBS studio, it would not open.
> Watching task manager, looks like it opens for about 4 seconds then crashes.
> Uninstalled virtual cam and everything back to normal.
> Installed one more time to confirm results, still crashes.
> ...


 I think this version of Virtualcam 2.0.5 is meant for OBS 25 - as you are running 23 try virutalcam 2.0.4?


----------



## Mmaestro (Jul 27, 2020)

Mmaestro said:


> Has anyone solved why virtualcam output is received or interpreted as 16:9 by chrome even if 4:3 is set for canvas/output.... am running into issues with chrome/a teaching platform not recognising it as 4:3 even though manycam will internally?  There still appears to be an issue where "maintain aspect ratio" must be "rechecked" each time it launches as this toggle does not operate properly.
> 
> What's odd is it wasn't working with the teaching app at first, then for one week it was fine, and now it is back to this issue. In the teach equipment test (screenshot below) I notice that the top is cropped (so as to accommodate the 16:9 and once I select "maintain aspect ratio" I get black bars on either side of my video, it then centers to the middle plus the black bar on the right.... go figure.



Found one fix... for now... use Google Chrome CANARY :)


----------



## BlackCanary (Jul 29, 2020)

I've installed OBS on my Windows device. After installing the Windows plug ins, OBS crashes immediately after launch. I've uninstalled OBS and tried reinstalling. OBS seems to be working without the plug-ins, but I want to use OBS with Zoom and my laptop integrated webcam. Please let me know what to do about this. 

Crash log attached


----------



## JosiahAnduril (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi, this looks like exactly the plugin I need! Is there still work being done on it for a Mac OS version?


----------



## therentabrain (Aug 1, 2020)

I know this is going to sound crazy, but this is for a very creative virtual art installation project:  Is it possible to get more than 4 virtualcam instances?  Would pay a reasonable fee if it requires much work.  I could use at least 6, preferably 8 instances... and trust me, it's weird but I actually know what I'm doing.

Thank you :)


----------



## therentabrain (Aug 1, 2020)

JosiahAnduril said:


> Hi, this looks like exactly the plugin I need! Is there still work being done on it for a Mac OS version?











						GitHub - johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam: ARCHIVED! This plugin is officially a part of OBS as of version 26.1. See note below for info on upgrading. Creates a virtual webcam device from the output of OBS. Especially useful for streaming smooth, compos
					

ARCHIVED! This plugin is officially a part of OBS as of version 26.1. See note below for info on upgrading. Creates a virtual webcam device from the output of OBS. Especially useful for streamin...




					github.com


----------



## JosiahAnduril (Aug 1, 2020)

therentabrain said:


> GitHub - johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam: ARCHIVED! This plugin is officially a part of OBS as of version 26.1. See note below for info on upgrading. Creates a virtual webcam device from the output of OBS. Especially useful for streaming smooth, compos
> 
> 
> ARCHIVED! This plugin is officially a part of OBS as of version 26.1. See note below for info on upgrading. Creates a virtual webcam device from the output of OBS. Especially useful for streamin...
> ...


Thanks for the help!


----------



## lobstrain (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi all, quick question: Is obs-virtual cam capable of outputting @ 60fps in any resolution? When I use it I only see it outputting at 30fps even though my OBS output settings are set to 60fps.

EDIT: OK, I just saw this in the FAQ:
----
*Why are the resolution and framerate sometimes not the same as my OBS output settings?*
If you open an OBS-Camera device in a 3rd party application before starting the output in OBS, OBS-Camera will default to 1080p 30fps. If you start OBS first, it will use whatever is set as the Output resolution and framerate in OBS Studio's options, under Settings -> Video. 
----
I don't think I'm opening anything before starting OBS though? Unless I'm not understanding what this is saying.


----------



## JackBlack (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello All,
I was about to install obs-virtualcam-2.0.5-Windows-installer.exe and ran a scan on virustotal, results show Trojan.AvsIgent.bS1qRU. Can anyone confirm this new version is virus free. Thank you in advance! 





						VirusTotal
					

VirusTotal




					www.virustotal.com


----------



## TomasTrain (Aug 7, 2020)

JackBlack said:


> Hello All,
> I was about to install obs-virtualcam-2.0.5-Windows-installer.exe and ran a scan on virustotal, results show Trojan.AvsIgent.bS1qRU. Can anyone confirm this new version is virus free. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> ...



SIR WAS GOING TO INSTALL TOO AND SEING SAME..... VIRUSUS!!!! AM GOING TO HLD OFF INSTALLING





						VirusTotal
					

VirusTotal




					www.virustotal.com


----------



## JackBlack (Aug 7, 2020)

TomasTrain said:


> SIR WAS GOING TO INSTALL TOO AND SEING SAME..... VIRUSUS!!!! AM GOING TO HLD OFF INSTALLING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Thomas, 
Nice to meet you. This could be a false positive, but I defer to the experts on this forum. I too would like to install and test this plugin, but it would benefit us to be cautious and not install it. Please let me know if you find any further information. 

-JTB


----------



## TomasTrain (Aug 7, 2020)

JackBlack said:


> Hello Thomas,
> Nice to meet you. This could be a false positive, but I defer to the experts on this forum. I too would like to install and test this plugin, but it would benefit us to be cautious and not install it. Please let me know if you find any further information.
> 
> -JTB


YES NOT INSTALLING VIRUS!!!!


----------



## WKarl (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm pretty sure this is a false positive. 2 out of 72 scanners say virus.

New topic:

This is a very nice plugin, it seems very useful to me. BUT: It doesn't provide the OBS audio output as a microphone or audio source. Or am I missing something?

It would of course be very useful to use the OBS audio because maybe you want to show a local video recording to your web conference.

Sorry if it has been asked before.


----------



## tycorp (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyway to fix the virtualcam output delay?
it is set to 0 but the output is not in sync still feels like 1-2 frames

I test using zoom and when using virtualcam there slight delay.  no delay with other virtual cam light logicapture.
frame rates and resolution changes make no different.


----------



## SCR33M (Aug 11, 2020)

I can't use it with chrome ):


----------



## sysi0 (Aug 12, 2020)

Is there any way to change camera name? e.g. "OBS-Camera" -> "My camera". I have reasons to change that ;)


----------



## bogorad (Aug 13, 2020)

Is there a way to get a callback or a win10 event when someone connects/disconnects from virtualcam? I want to provide power to my DSLR only when an app needs the picture. Thanks!


----------



## ElvisFan (Aug 13, 2020)

I have 4 different Virtual Cams in OBS. How do I remove three of them?


----------



## julianchuk (Aug 15, 2020)

jeffrey18 said:


> https://obsproject.com/logs/wjYY-mEr-HRv4TMZ
> 
> thankyou, waiting your help Fenrir


same issue here, get this solved?

here my log: https://obsproject.com/logs/DyK2_YayKaahBvFV


----------



## kathorn (Aug 15, 2020)

for BlackCanary, necrovamp, and anyone else having the crashing/bsod issue.  I was experiencing it, too.  It went away when i disabled my laptop's integrated camera.  This is certainly not a fix, barely a workaround.  Worked for me as I am using external cameras anyway.  OBS 25.0.8, virtualcam 2.0.5, on a Lenovo Yoga 11e running windows 10 home edition.


----------



## Backseat Nick (Aug 17, 2020)

this works nicely and looks good on my system but zoom is sending it out at 640x360 even thought my output settings are 1080 in obs. Any ideas why this might be happening. I did turn on HD in Zoom and in the zoom pro account settings.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 18, 2020)

For anyone currently having issues with this plugin, I just wanted to jump in and update that any bugs/issues will likely not be addressed, as this plugin is being replaced with a rewritten version that will be included with OBS in v26. Thank you for your patience during this short inconvenience.


----------



## robert0063 (Aug 21, 2020)

What is the resolution of VirtualCam? My virtualcam output appears low resolution. Is there a way to increase the resolution.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 21, 2020)

The output should match what is set in Settings -> Video for output resolution. There is an unknown condition that causes it to be set to something very small, but I don't know why, and this plugin will be deprecated as of OBS v26, which should be releasing soon.


----------



## Tricky8496 (Aug 21, 2020)

I can not get the installer to run at all:




What does this mean and how can I fix?


----------



## mw0uzo (Aug 22, 2020)

The 2.0.5 Windows Installer release is broken for 32 bit machines, on my Windows 7 32bit the 64 bit binaries get installed.
To get things working again, download the zip release and manually copy in the folders and files into the obs program files directory.


----------



## CodeYan (Aug 27, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> For anyone currently having issues with this plugin, I just wanted to jump in and update that any bugs/issues will likely not be addressed, as this plugin is being replaced with a rewritten version that will be included with OBS in v26. Thank you for your patience during this short inconvenience.


Fenrir, will the replacement also support multiple virtual cameras? I use 2 of them most of the time (one for the output, one for a specific scene.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 27, 2020)

CodeYan said:


> Fenrir, will the replacement also support multiple virtual cameras? I use 2 of them most of the time (one for the output, one for a specific scene.



Unfortunately, no. At least not in the first iteration.


----------



## julianchuk (Aug 29, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Unfortunately, no. At least not in the first iteration.


still don´t appear


----------



## AquaRegia (Sep 1, 2020)

Trying to nail down a bug and I don't know if it's OBS/ Virtual Cam or in Google Meets. I want to output the capture so that I can record my lectures without any FERPA violations. Everything works perfectly with Microsoft Teams, but the district has mandated that everyone use Google Meets (through Classroom). The preview looks good, but as soon as a second person joins, it all goes blank and neither person can see/ hear the other. 

Are there known issues with OBS playing well with Meets, or is this likely some weird issue with the school network? 

Thanks for any help, this plugin was a huge aide for my other teaching job using Teams.


----------



## WeirdMan (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi/ I have a PS3 eye camera and I want to use it in Microsoft teams. So I need to install Virtualcam on 25.0.8 32bit OBS studio, because 64bit version does not support my camera. But plugin always installs on 64 bit OBS even if it is not installed. How can i fix this?


----------



## allan.coomer (Sep 5, 2020)

I've had a similar issue. Virtualcam works fine on my 64 bit computer but doesn't install the 32 bit files to the plug in directory on my 32 bit computer. Any solutions?


----------



## Angela_mhargarita (Sep 5, 2020)

Que tal, tengo una mac mini 2012, el procesador 2.3 ghz, intel core 7, memoria ram 16 gb, gráficos intel 4000 1536 mb. Les comparto todos estos datos porque es la primera vez que uso OBS, estoy dando clases a distancia y me interesa mucho mejorar. Así que ya instalé esta maravilla de programa, solo que no encuentro la fomra, quizás es que no soy muy hábil para el uso de estas herramientas.
No encuentro el Virtual Cam para mac.
1. primero haz clic en este enlace https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-virtualcam.539/ viene un zip para windows pero no es para mac, o cómo es que lo abren.
2. después de hacer clic en *MOD EDIT: esta versión del complemento está actualmente en desuso y no debe usar con OBS Studio v25. En su lugar, utilice esta versión:  https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-virtualcam.949/*
3. Luego me manda a este enlace https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-virtualcam.949/
4. Por fin puedo ver el archivo !! https://github.com/Fenrirthviti/obs-virtual-cam/releases PERO es para windows, en dónde está el VIRTUAL CAM para mac. 

ALGUIEN me puede explicar PORFAVOR!!!! Se los voy a agradecer muucho.


----------



## PEDRORAPHAEL3 (Sep 8, 2020)

[QUOTE = "David Waworuntu, publicación: 455379, miembro: 247565"]
Hola, instalé obs-virtualcam-2.0.5 en OBS-25.0.8. ¿Por qué todavía no puedo ver la cámara virtual en el menú desplegable de herramientas?
Gracias
David
[/ CITAR] buenas noches david, tengo la misma inquietud, en un tutorial youtube entendi que es para una version anterior obs v. 25.05, aunq no la veo y busco en la pagina de descarga obs


----------



## PEDRORAPHAEL3 (Sep 8, 2020)

si
[QUOTE = "Fenrir, publicación: 455456, miembro: 6800"]
Cualquiera que tenga problemas para ver la opción VirtualCam en su menú de herramientas, publique un archivo de registro de OBS.

Ayuda -> Archivos de registro -> Cargar registro actual y pegue el enlace aquí.
[/CITAR]saludos Fermir, en mi caso me da un mensaje de error, no se me habilita camara virtual que ebo hacer por favor gracias por siempre


----------



## tmadel (Sep 8, 2020)

robert0063 said:


> What is the resolution of VirtualCam? My virtualcam output appears low resolution. Is there a way to increase the resolution.


Mine too looks terrible - basically unsuable when trying to use in Microsoft teams


----------



## tmadel (Sep 8, 2020)

MyKeyOBS said:


> I think, the reason is the rescaling.
> If i open https://webcamtests.com/check and connect to the virtual cam, then it shows:
> 
> _ The name of your camera is detected as “OBS-Camera” and as the default resolution it uses *640×360*. _
> ...


I used webcam tester and it shows my virtual cam outputting at 1080p.  But when the feed is piped into Microsoft teams, it looks absolutely awful.  Any ideas?


----------



## Siamsys (Sep 8, 2020)

I am able to stream OBS output through an OBS virtualcam device as the webcam on my local Windows 10 PC where the OBS VirtualCam device is recognized as a webcam device. I would like to be able to use it as a remote webcam for use when connecting to a different PC (also Windows 10) for videocons in Teams or similar software. I have tried this with the webcam alone, and that works. But I cannot get Microsoft Remote Desktop Connection application to recognize OBS virtualcam's device as a webcam device (in the local resources tab). When I look from the remote PC, it sees the webcam and other devices that are connected on the local PC, but it does not see the OBS virtualcam. Does anyone know how to make OBS virtualcam accessible and visible to the Remote Desktop Connection app?


----------



## darealoctopus (Sep 11, 2020)

I am using virtualcam for zoom. How do I make them hear my video without using share screen?


----------



## mnapuran (Sep 16, 2020)

Have installed this, rebooted, have current version of OBS Studio (25.0.8), etc and still do not have the option for it on my Tools  menu.

What am I missing?


----------



## parithon (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm having an issue when trying to add a virtual camera to the filter of a scene.

Steps I took:

1) Add a VirtualCam as a filter for a scene
2) Choose the 2nd virtual camera as the output
3) Press the start button

Check the video for virtualcam2 and it is blank (gray).

1) Start the VirtualCam from the Tools menu

All virtual cameras show the same video from the current main output of OBS; camera 2 does not show the filter output.

What am I doing wrong, if anything?

Windows 10 (2004 - 19041.508)
OBS 25.0.8 (64-bit)
obs-virtualcam 2.0.5

EDIT: It appears it works in some apps (discord) while doesn't work in others (FaceRig)


----------



## WeirdMan (Sep 18, 2020)

allan.coomer said:


> I've had a similar issue. Virtualcam works fine on my 64 bit computer but doesn't install the 32 bit files to the plug in directory on my 32 bit computer. Any solutions?


I ve fount this x32 bit plugin on github and copied files from rar to the same directories on my computer. it works now.


----------



## Arjuna Gallagher (Sep 18, 2020)

I can't get it to work for OBS music edition


----------



## libre8bit (Sep 19, 2020)

allan.coomer said:


> I've had a similar issue. Virtualcam works fine on my 64 bit computer but doesn't install the 32 bit files to the plug in directory on my 32 bit computer. Any solutions?


The installer is only 64bits. You'll need to copy the 32bits files manually from the zip.


----------



## JVRaines (Sep 21, 2020)

New (to me) bug: VirtualCam is set as filter on scene. Window Capture in scene, with Windows Graphic Capture method, appears in camera feed only when the scene is active. When I switch to another scene, the Window Capture goes black. Other sources in the scene are still visible. Other capture methods (Automatic and BitBlt) do not exhibit this behavior.


----------



## Rancher (Sep 22, 2020)

I am trying to use VirtualCam with Zoom. Unfortunately, while it appears correctly in OBS, it is some how being rotated 180 degrees in Zoom. This happens with all scenes. How can I fix this?


----------



## JVRaines (Sep 23, 2020)

Rancher said:


> I am trying to use VirtualCam with Zoom. Unfortunately, while it appears correctly in OBS, it is some how being rotated 180 degrees in Zoom. This happens with all scenes. How can I fix this?


Does turning "Horizontal flip" on (or off) help?


----------



## mcampbellsmith (Sep 24, 2020)

Help needed please.

I'm on Windows 10.  Installed the latest version of the plugin, but the virtual camera(s) are not showing up in MS Teams desktop version.  The camera's do show up in Skype.  I've tried with installing the plugin with 1-4 virtual cameras.

I've run the reg_path.reg file as per the instructions for Unity.  But this does not help.

Ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## jkarney (Sep 24, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Anyone who is having issues seeing the VirtualCam option in your tools menu, please post a log file from OBS.
> 
> Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and paste the link here.


Here are both RC 3 and 28.0.8 log files with the issue present. The RC is the older of the pair


----------



## jkarney (Sep 24, 2020)

jkarney said:


> Here are both RC 3 and 28.0.8 log files with the issue present. The RC is the older of the pair


I just updated the system, ran the VC_redist.x64 file, and opened both 25.0.8 and 26 RC3, no joy on seeing the OBS cams in either version. Here are the log files after the updates...


----------



## jkarney (Sep 24, 2020)

I have re-installed the 2.8 virtual camera plug-in. It works with Zoom as before, the RC cam isn't working. have the OBS versions on different drives. Have not tried adding the plug-in to the RC install.


----------



## pina mark (Sep 28, 2020)

Fenrir said:


> Fenrir submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS Virtualcam - Virtual camera plugin for OBS Studio
> 
> ...


the step 3 after opening my google I cant still fine the obs cam


----------



## CodeYan (Sep 29, 2020)

Please update the overview text to include the currently existing mac plugin for virtual cam


----------



## MadLongTom (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi developer,I have an error when press "start" in filter form.





						Crashed when starting OBS Virtual Cam 2.0.5 in OBS26
					

The same problem also occurs in Vcam2.0.4 in OBS24 Here is the crash log:  Unhandled exception: c0000005 Date/Time: 2020-10-05, 11:28:09 Fault address: 7FFF2AAA12DE (c:\windows\system32\vcruntime140.dll) libobs version: 24.0.3 (64-bit) Windows version: 10.0 build 18362 (revision: 356; 64-bit)...




					obsproject.com
				




And the VirtualCam selected from the "Tools" drop-down menu has no effect after being turned on


----------



## fishing4dale (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok. I have what may sound like a dumb question. What is the advantage of the virtual camera? Is there some documentation showing its purpose


----------



## Jun Moriya (Oct 8, 2020)

OBS Studio 26.0.2 Windows lang is Japanese.
Virtualcam plugin 2.x installed.

new 26.0 built in VirtalCam has no option? (Horizon flip, Keep aspect rasio)
I only see Start/Stop at main menu.
仮想カメラ開始(Start VirtualCam)
and one name "OBS VirtualCam"
Where is the option?


----------



## JoyalV (Oct 11, 2020)

I have an issue now where when I turn on camera on Zoom, it freezes and then crashes.


----------



## tjk-fla (Oct 20, 2020)

newbie question -- do i need this plug-i with 26.0? Used it with 24, but seems like it is deprecated now?


----------



## beastfighter1 (Oct 23, 2020)

I've been having issues where the virtual camera will just freeze in Discord, causing me to not hear anything when in a voice call. I can't reconnect after I disconnect from the call causing me to force close Discord. The same goes for Zoom calls. I've tried uninstalling the plugin, OBS, Discord, and Zoom, reinstalling them, but to no avail.


----------



## kamil333s (Oct 28, 2020)

I have VirtualCam installed and all is working well with Zoom. But VC won't show up to other sites like WGU and HireVue. Help!


----------



## renelm (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a weird issue. I can create a scene, set up a source (static image), add a virtualcam filter to this image, set it to output to OBS-Camera2 and hit start.
In Jitsi, I can then set my camera to OBS-Camera2 and people will see this static image instead. this has been quite useful for when I have been a non-participating recorder for a 'radioshow' that had to use jitsi in these covid-times, so so a banner for the show could be shown instead of a dead camera from me. Neat.

A few days from now, I am going to record an interview with some people, and I thought I could do the same, and send one of my video camera sources directly to a virtual camera, and it does work... but only when I set OBS Studio in Studio mode and have the 'dummy scene' with the camerasource+filter open in the preview pane. If I close studio mode, the video feed either freezes or goes black. (and thinking about it, the static image that I show is probably just a frozen image too, but I just tested with "image slide show" as source and that worked fine as well. so the issue seems to be with video capture devices only). 

For situations, were we will only be talking it's probably no big deal, but iI would like to, in the future to maybe be able to switch sources etc to show a stream, as Id like to maybe do more livestream stuff that includes things like jitsi.
Any ideas?

OBS Studio 26.0.2
Virtual Cam 2.0.5 (same issue in 2.0.4)
My video sources are Camlink and 2 generic UVC devices - neither works as I'd like them to.


----------



## daspete (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi there....

is there the possibility to create more than 4 virtual cam devices with this plugin?
i need at least 12 devices...

The reason why i need this, cause i have to develop a realtime videochat tool... and i need to test it without the need to have 12 or more webcam devices...

big thx for any help...


----------



## Chessset5 (Nov 4, 2020)

Is there anyway to disable Virtual Cam? I see it's use, but I don't necessarily want to use it all the time.


----------



## killianbc (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello, 
I have Virtualcam  2.0.5 with OBS 26.0.2.
When I watch the Webcam output via VLC in DirectShow Capture Device, I have video and sound. But in Zoom or Webex I only have video.
Is it possible to have sound in Zoom or Webex?

Thank
Killian


----------



## bleepyh (Nov 21, 2020)

hello,

i have problem with portrait-orientation VirtualCam.
i was set in OBS->Settings->Video (base & output) 720x1280 aspect ration 9:16 and start OBS->Tools->VirtualCam->Start
then run Skype or any other app and i see canvas is still 16:9 (Landscape orientation) but me need 9:16 Portrait Orientation like a mobile phone vertical style video
how to solve it?


----------



## karezza (Nov 24, 2020)

I'd like to be able to use this virtual cam via RDP where I have Teams.  It's possible to forward a cam to the remote system via RDP if you enable the option under Local Resources -> Local devices and resources -> More -> Video capture devices.  This works to forward my cam but the OBS virtual cam does not reach the remote system.


----------



## vmr907 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello,

I'm having an issue where I'm receiving an error during installation pertaining to the obs-virtualsourse.dll. I am using OBS in conjunction with Skype. Skype is showing an OBS-VirtualCam option within my settings. But if I select it the only thing that appears is an image with the OBS logo and a camera with a line through it.

I have just noticed that the software will not update, and when trying to install the latest version of the 64-bit version of the software I receive the same error. The 32-bit version works fine.

Here is my log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/S1uBmb-ZKQqucsg1


----------



## asostrin (Dec 1, 2020)

I have the latest version of windows on a gaming laptop (lenovo) with a dedicated graphics card.  I haven't used OBS Ninja in some time.  Currently, I've added an external monitor and am running OBS on that monitor.  When I use Chrome and go to the OBS Ninja website everything is fine.  UNTIL, until I select ADD YOUR CAMERA TO OBS.  When I do that, the picture on my camera freezes, and the same frozen picture shows up when I select OBS camera on the obs ninja website.  In order to stop the frozen camera, I have to turn off OBS, and restart it.  What do I do to fix this?  Thank you!


----------



## TIMORLANG (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello: 

I installed Virtual Cam 2.0.5 on OBS 26.0.2 (64 bit). 

I have the VirtualCam under tools and am able to open it and start it as I need.

Additionally, I have the VirtualCam filter.

However, I do not have a Cam device to choose in any of my other applications. Need it for an App called Telepromter Pro and even tried to use just with the Windows 10 Camera app. No luck; the device does not exist. 

Running Windows 10 Pro.

Thanks,
T


----------



## jmbrasil (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi guys, morning!

I am trying to find a way to keep OBS-VirtualCam active even I change the scene. I've been added VirtualCam as filter on a scene and it´s working partcially. When I change the scene the OBS-VirtualCam stops transmite the scene to VirtualCam. Is it a way to keep transmiting the scene even I have changed to another scene?


----------



## jmbrasil (Dec 3, 2020)

Morning guys.

When you have added OBS-VirtualCam as filter on a scene. Is it possible to keep transmitting the scene to OBS-VirtualCam even you change to another scene?


----------



## Totalcontrol (Dec 4, 2020)

tjk-fla said:


> newbie question -- do i need this plug-i with 26.0? Used it with 24, but seems like it is deprecated now?


No, you no longer need a plugin.

I am new here and I had a hard time finding this:

If your internet-bandwidth is low, on the download page you might be tempted to opt for the zip package. I did and could never find the virtual camera, neither in the menu under tools nor any instructions on how to install.

But *if you install the full or regular installer for Windows 10 64 bit,* you will see a new button bottom-right in your OBS main window: Under start streaming and start recording there is automatically now also *start virtual camera*. So somebody nice has it all prepared for us, thank you. I guess, being so obvious, nobody mentioned about that virtual camera missing from the zip package. Possibly it is even included - and you need to be an OBS veteran to know how and where to make it available and then activate.

Anyway, I love this OBS and cannot wait to try my new virtual camera in my first real zoom meeting; have reduced my resolution and my framerate and maybe I can finally participate - where previously I could only do audio.


----------



## jmbrasil (Dec 5, 2020)

But this plugin still being useful because you can have more virtual cams and can use it as filter for specific scene what is not possible in the native version.



Totalcontrol said:


> No, you no longer need a plugin.
> 
> I am new here and I had a hard time finding this:
> 
> ...


----------



## hey228 (Dec 8, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Фенрир, сообщение: 455476, участник: 6800"]
Очень странно, возможно, вам потребуется переустановить распространяемый пакет Microsoft C ++ или использовать более старую версию. Попробуйте установить это (с закрытым OBS) и посмотрите, появится ли он после установки: https://aka.ms/vs/16/release/vc_redist.x64.exe
[/ QUOTE] 
i downloaded this file - does not work, tried restarting the computer several times


----------



## vmr907 (Dec 10, 2020)

I was finally able to make the virtual camera work. But now I have another noob question. Is there a way to get the virtual cam to only display the video capture device, and not what I'm broadcasting?


----------



## vmr907 (Dec 10, 2020)

To follow up my previous question, ok, to broadcast to something like Discord, I get it, it works fine, but to use the virtual camera for Skype and the person you're talking to see the broadcast, including themselves, kind of makes no sense. Can I make it so that the virtual camera only displays my video capture device (webcam) in one iteration, then have another virtual cam display the broadcast?


----------



## vmr907 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nevermind I was able to accomplish what I wanted by creating virtual camera filter on my webcam


----------



## jlbahr (Dec 12, 2020)

I want to run OBS Studio on the background and control it with a simple GUI that just does a couple of things to the virtual camera usable by videoconferencing apps (e.g., Zoom, Teams).  After a lot of experimentation, I find that I can launch OBS Studio as a service, but that seems to disable the Virtual Camera functionality.

Some details:

I am running Windows 10 64-bit, version 2004, with newest VC++ Redistributable 14.28.29325 and OBS 26.0.2 (64-bit) and latest DLLs.  If launch OBS Studio from an icon or command line.  When I start OBS Studio from the command line, I see in the log:

11:45:34.687: Virtual output started
11:45:34.698: ---------------------------------
11:45:34.698: [DShow Device: 'Elo-OBS-WebCam'] settings updated: 
11:45:34.698:     video device: Elo_Conference_Camera
11:45:34.698:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_04e7&pid_a110&mi_00#b&1569c4c&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
11:45:34.698:     resolution: 1920x1080
11:45:34.698:     flip: 0
11:45:34.698:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
11:45:34.698:     format: MJPEG
11:45:34.711: ==== Virtual Camera Start ==========================================

And everything works fine.   I have a C# program that uses obs websocket API to do few things such as change crop and brightness.  It connects to the OBS Studio just fine and works OK.

I wrote a Windows service that starts OBS Studio as a Process() with the "--startvirtualcam" argument.   With the C# program, I can still connect over the websocket, but the virtual camera doesn't appear to be started (for example, in Zoom, you get the OBS logo image instead of a camera stream).  

The only clue I have is that I don't see the last line in the log of the OBS Studio started in background, THIS ONE::

11:45:34.711: ==== Virtual Camera Start ==========================================

I was going to try the StartOutput() command over websocket, but it's not defined for the .NET library, apparently.

Not sure why running as a process would disable the Virtual Camera.  

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ptz0n (Dec 15, 2020)

*For Mac users*, is this plugin still required to get a virtual webcam?

I just updated to OBS v26.1.0 and I can no longer get the camera to show up in Microsoft Teams (v1.3.00.28778) or Skype for Business (v16.29.39).

I did notice this in the logs:


```
obs_register_output: Output id 'virtualcam_output' already exists!  Duplicate library?
```

Anyone having similar issues?


----------



## ptz0n (Dec 15, 2020)

*Update: *From OBS v26.1, this plugin is bundled with OBS. No need to install it separately. Please follow the uninstallation instructions prior to updating OBS: https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam#uninstalling


----------



## bobbiev (Dec 15, 2020)

ptz0n said:


> *Update: *From OBS v26.1, this plugin is bundled with OBS. No need to install it separately. Please follow the uninstallation instructions prior to updating OBS: https://github.com/johnboiles/obs-mac-virtualcam#uninstalling


Unless you find it helpful to have more than one virtualcam output. I use this quite a lot, to send different scenes to different apps or to different user profiles on a group video call. That requires the separate plugin.


----------



## bobbiev (Dec 15, 2020)

bobbiev said:


> Unless you find it helpful to have more than one virtualcam output. I use this quite a lot, to send different scenes to different apps or to different user profiles on a group video call. That requires the separate plugin.


...plus I've had problems sometimes with video glitching from the inbuilt virtual camera when Microsoft Teams has opened and closed a few times in a Windows session. That's never happened using the separate plugin, so I actually always use the plugin.


----------



## ptz0n (Dec 16, 2020)

I see. Unfortunately, OBS on Mac was not happy with the two plugins (bundled + legacy) causing a collision when loading.

Finally got it working using OBS v26.1-RC2 and unsigned parts of MS Teams:


```
xcode-select --install # if you don't already have it installed.
sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app"
sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper.app"
sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper (GPU).app"
sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper (Plugin).app"
sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper (Renderer).app"
```


----------



## Axel Sahulata (Dec 16, 2020)

killianbc said:


> Hello,
> I have Virtualcam  2.0.5 with OBS 26.0.2.
> When I watch the Webcam output via VLC in DirectShow Capture Device, I have video and sound. But in Zoom or Webex I only have video.
> Is it possible to have sound in Zoom or Webex?
> ...


I would like to thank to Fenrir who has done great job to create this helpful plugin. Thumbs up. 
Now I am having the same problem like Kilianbc has encountered where I could not hear the sound from my OBS in Zoom while the video is ok. So I need help from Fenrir how to solve this problem. Thanks.

Regards,
Axel


----------



## OBS_FTW (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I just signed up to (hopefully) get an answer on the following problem/issue i'm facing.
I seem to be having major problems getting the horizontal bars to disappear (related to resolution/aspect ratio mismatch)

I have to note that OBS built-in Virtual Camera works great, BUT i need two virtual camera sources, so i tried both the 2.0.4 and 2.0.5 plugin @ OBS 26.1.0 x64 (Windows 10 Enterprise version 2004 build 10.0.19041.685).

Unfortunately, whatever source/base canvas resolution/AR i set it to, the resulting output always seems to be fixed at a (stretched) 16:9 aspect ratio.

The original source i'm recording from however is a fixed 4:3. Enabling the "Keep Aspect Ratio" option only makes things worse, in that it adds additional bars to the sides, resulting in an even smaller output window, albeit not stretched anymore.

I'm pretty sure there's something glitchy/buggy in the 2.0.x code, but since i'm no programmer, i don't even know where to look, let alone, how to resolve the problem.

My hope is that:

- OBS adds built-in support for multiple Virtual Camera sources instead of a single source.
- Fenrir(thviti) fixes this problem somehow

Hopefully one of the two will become a reality.

Best regards,
OBS_FTW


----------



## maor21303 (Dec 20, 2020)

not work for ome.tv how i fix it ?


----------



## jjhubbs64 (Dec 21, 2020)

Wonderful camera but there NO SOUND? Does this plugin support the audio output of OBS in the same way so that I can send the audio from my OBS and select it as a microphone in Zoom??  If not, any ideas?  So close to a solution that will allow OBS to be BOTH the camera and mic for my Zoom.  Thank you!!


----------



## Vortilion (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey, I installed this plugin not knowing that I dont need it with the recent OBS Version. How do I uninstall it, it is quite annoying to see an OBS Camera and an OBS Virtual Camera in camera selection...


----------



## Inkrot (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello! I’d like to report a problem that leads to a crash. I’m using OBS Studio 26.1.0 with VC 2.0.5. I use multiple VirtualCamera’s for capturing a Zoom window in VirtualCam 2 and sending it to the video input in my presentation software so people on Zoom see what’s going on in VirtualCamera 1 (the output of OBS) while people in house can see the presentation software (where the video input can show zoom with a special slide with no interruptions to those on zoom).
Today as I tried to setup as normal with no changes, OBS crashes as soon as I click Start on the VirtualCamera 2 under the filter section of my Zoom window source.

I don’t know how else to report this but currently my job is leaning on all of this working together. Any help is welcome but as I said... there have been no changes on this computer.

I believe I’m using Windows 10 2004 and the most recent update of Zoom and OBS.


----------



## knobel (Dec 25, 2020)

vmr907 said:


> I was finally able to make the virtual camera work. But now I have another noob question. Is there a way to get the virtual cam to only display the video capture device, and not what I'm broadcasting?


I have the same question!


----------



## Surge42 (Jan 5, 2021)

What's all this talk about this install file being a *VIRUS*!

Go here and read about it.


----------



## canitb (Jan 5, 2021)

Is there a Mac Version of this addon?


----------



## Surge42 (Jan 6, 2021)

Canitb, version 26.0 has it automatically working for Mac and PC. You must have version. 26.


----------



## Bagny89 (Jan 18, 2021)

Everything works perfectly for me with both OBS Camera and OBS Virtual Camera. There is only one problem: whoever receives my screenshot, sees it grainy, out of focus. How come? Is it due to the fact that the video resolution of OBS adapts to the max resolution of the program I'm going to use (in my case Google Meet)?


----------



## travispetty (Jan 18, 2021)

jjhubbs64 said:


> Wonderful camera but there NO SOUND? Does this plugin support the audio output of OBS in the same way so that I can send the audio from my OBS and select it as a microphone in Zoom??  If not, any ideas?  So close to a solution that will allow OBS to be BOTH the camera and mic for my Zoom.  Thank you!!


Download VB-Cable (donationware) . . . did the trick for me. Settings for OBS --> Audio . . . Under Advanced section, Monitoring Device -- set the monitoring to VB-Cable. Then make sure your audio sources in OBS are each set to monitor (or monitor and output) in the advanced audio properties popup box. Then select VB-Cable in Zoom as the audio source. Works like a charm. :-)


----------



## DnDVets (Jan 21, 2021)

Is there anyway to register a 5th virtual Cam?




Fenrir said:


> Fenrir submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS Virtualcam - Virtual camera plugin for OBS Studio
> 
> ...


----------



## lburto (Jan 22, 2021)

chanlists said:


> Hi, thanks for providing this plugin. I have so far used it with zoom, skype, teams, jitsi, ... and it works flawlessly. I am now trying to record a presentation in powerpoint 2019 and have my greenscreened obs virtual cam output mounted in the recorded powerpoint presentation. For whatever reason, the OBS virtual cam is not showing up as one of the cameras that I can show in powerpoint in the recording mode. Only the two physical devices I have show up (the integrated webcam of the laptop and the webcam intetrated into the external monitor). Only those appear in "Device Manager" under "Cameras".
> 
> Before you ask: Why won't you let OBS do the recording? - This is for recording a lecture with lots of equations. Sometimes I get a sign wrong or spot some other mistake on the slides only after everything has been recorded. Or the equation numbering is wrong. Then using this approach I can still use my recorded video and audio (which is fine) to just re-render the video. If I do the recording by superimposing the webcam on the powerpoint output capture in OBS, then I would have to re-record the entire slide again and edit the whole thing in OpenShot...
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Did you ever get an answer to this or figure out how to get the OBS virtual camera to show up as a camera option to choose in Powerpoint?  I have the exact same challenge as you do (recording for a course) but haven't figured out how to do this after spending a couple of hours.

thanks.


----------



## enoc_vt (Jan 22, 2021)

vmr907 said:


> I was finally able to make the virtual camera work. But now I have another noob question. Is there a way to get the virtual cam to only display the video capture device, and not what I'm broadcasting?


Here's how I do that:

Create a Scene with only the capture device or camera you want to send to Virtual Cam.
Right clic the Scene > Filters.
Add a VirtualCam filter and choose a name (doesn't matter).
Select one of the virtual cams and hit Start (you have to do this every time you restart OBS)
Then you should be able to use this virtual cam in other software, regardless what's currently broadcasting.

Hope this help you.


----------



## ColinF (Jan 22, 2021)

I would like to have the possibility of transmitting the audio in virtual


----------



## lburto (Jan 22, 2021)

enoc_vt said:


> Here's how I do that:
> 
> Create a Scene with only the capture device or camera you want to send to Virtual Cam.
> Right clic the Scene > Filters.
> ...



I did all that previously but I can never get the OBS Virtual Camera to show up in powerpoint (see screenshots...I'm running windows 10 on a Mac).  It appears that when OBS is running, it gets an exclusive "lock" on the built in camera (Facetime HD in this case) OBS Virtual camera is not available in powerpoint nor is the Facetime camera anymore (see screenshots), just two other virtual cameras from other apps which do show up for some reason.   OBS Virtual Camera is also not available to other apps (at least in windows...on the Mac OS OBS Virtual Camera is available, but unfortunately Powerpoint slideshow video capture is not enabled on the Mac, only audio).


----------



## davidz01 (Jan 31, 2021)

anyone know how to use virtualcam as input in snap camera?
because, obs-virtualcam output is not detected at all in the snap cam.


----------



## elMaestro (Feb 1, 2021)

lburto said:


> I did all that previously but I can never get the OBS Virtual Camera to show up in powerpoint (see screenshots...I'm running windows 10 on a Mac).  It appears that when OBS is running, it gets an exclusive "lock" on the built in camera (Facetime HD in this case) OBS Virtual camera is not available in powerpoint nor is the Facetime camera anymore (see screenshots), just two other virtual cameras from other apps which do show up for some reason.   OBS Virtual Camera is also not available to other apps (at least in windows...on the Mac OS OBS Virtual Camera is available, but unfortunately Powerpoint slideshow video capture is not enabled on the Mac, only audio).
> 
> View attachment 66316View attachment 66317



I have this same issue. There is nothing in Power Point settings to be done. Getting this to work would be ACE!


----------



## SolarFox (Feb 3, 2021)

having similar issues of installing but it not showing up at all.


			https://obsproject.com/logs/lm7FjDVaKZg1Z4Zl


----------



## MCTech (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello, is there anyway to improve the virtual cam quality out to zoom? Or does anyone have any tips? I understand zoom has experiences bandwidth issues, I've seen it happen all the time. I am using a Magewell HDMI capture card + Canon T3i DSLR, if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## Pmanurag39 (Feb 8, 2021)

MadLongTom said:


> Hi developer,I have an error when press "start" in filter form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, I am having the same issue. When I am starting the virtual cam from tools it's perfectly fine and when I am doing it from the filters, it's crashing. Did you find a fix?


----------



## Pmanurag39 (Feb 8, 2021)

MadLongTom said:


> Hi developer,I have an error when press "start" in filter form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, did you finded the fix ? I have the same issue.


----------



## snowwy124 (Feb 17, 2021)

i want to know why that when I download it everything pops up as of the do you want to download and then for just one second the installer pops up and then closes. ive been wanting to fix this problem but havent had any luck.


----------



## spiessi (Feb 28, 2021)

I really LOVE this plugin, used it so much in the past.
What would make it perfect is a audio output! I use the VB audio driver
but this is not the best solution because i cant use the monitor output as monitor output anymore.
Are there any plans to add a virtual audio output to this plugin?


----------



## AlanM (Feb 28, 2021)

Now that Virtual Camera is included in OBS, is there a way to have multiple virtual cameras output anymore?  

I sometimes switch between two scenes when broadcasting to youtube live.  One has the actual camera capture, the other is a window capture of zoom with multiple people on it.  I've found that switching between the scenes sometimes keeps the camera "Activated" in OBS and tied up instead of allowing Zoom to use it even if I click the checkbox to "deactivate when not showing". 

I'd like to run two copies of OBS at the same time.  One would just duplicate the USB camera to two virtual cameras, the other would be the main one running the stream using one virtual camera while Zoom would use the other virtual camera.


----------



## TonySnark (Mar 1, 2021)

lburto said:


> I did all that previously but I can never get the OBS Virtual Camera to show up in powerpoint (see screenshots...I'm running windows 10 on a Mac).  It appears that when OBS is running, it gets an exclusive "lock" on the built in camera (Facetime HD in this case) OBS Virtual camera is not available in powerpoint nor is the Facetime camera anymore (see screenshots), just two other virtual cameras from other apps which do show up for some reason.   OBS Virtual Camera is also not available to other apps (at least in windows...on the Mac OS OBS Virtual Camera is available, but unfortunately Powerpoint slideshow video capture is not enabled on the Mac, only audio).
> 
> View attachment 66316View attachment 66317





davidz01 said:


> anyone know how to use virtualcam as input in snap camera?
> because, obs-virtualcam output is not detected at all in the snap cam.





elMaestro said:


> I have this same issue. There is nothing in Power Point settings to be done. Getting this to work would be ACE!





SolarFox said:


> having similar issues of installing but it not showing up at all.
> 
> 
> https://obsproject.com/logs/lm7FjDVaKZg1Z4Zl





Pmanurag39 said:


> Bro, did you finded the fix ? I have the same issue.


Did any of you figure this out? I'm having the same issue. VirtalCam shows up and functions within OBS, but the virtual cameras do not actually appear in any other programs or in Device Manager.


----------



## jordanvanbergen (Mar 6, 2021)

I use Whatsapp desktop version under windows 10 with the latest OBS version + OBS-virtualcam latest version. OBS Camera does show in Microsoft Teams for example but it's not selectable (does not show) on the Whatsapp Desktop version. Other webcams in the system are selectable and working. 

Any suggestion on how to make it work using Whatsapp Desktop which let you do video calls with webcams?


----------



## Doda (Mar 9, 2021)

Is there an uninstaller for this plugin? I have deleted the files, but still have the virtuel cams in Zoom, Skype and so on. How can I delete them? :)


----------



## daxliniere (Mar 11, 2021)

Hey team! Is this plugin still necessary now that OBS has a native streaming driver? Any advantages for either system?
I didn't notice anything when I tested both on my Win8.1 system.

Thanks and all the best,
Dax.


----------



## daxliniere (Mar 11, 2021)

Doda said:


> Is there an uninstaller for this plugin? I have deleted the files, but still have the virtuel cams in Zoom, Skype and so on. How can I delete them? :)


Hey Doda, I think it may be possible by searching through your Windows' registry. Let me check.
Because it's a virtual camera, it's not listed in Device Manager under Imaging Devices, where physical cameras are listed.


----------



## daxliniere (Mar 11, 2021)

Okay, I opened Reg Edit (Start->Run->regedit.exe) and did a search for *OBS-camera*
I came up with *HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}* but the characters in the curly braces might be different on your system. You can delete this key (just the {xyz} 'folder' on the left, but not 'CLSID' (that will kill your system).

I did another search and got *HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}*. You can delete that key, too, but not 'Instance' (that will kill all of your camera devices).

You'll probably have to restart Windows in order for them to disappear from the list.

Hope that helps!
Dax.


----------



## MX4K (Mar 18, 2021)

My OBS is crashing every time I try to start Virtualcamera.
Can I provide some addition informations?


----------



## lifewithmatthew (Mar 20, 2021)

I've been having an issue where I get a random loss of the video feed for the virtual cam.  I have added it as a filter to a scene and am outputting it to obs-camera2, video will be going fine then it will just drop out leaving a grey screen for a few frames.  Any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## osbitous (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi all, 
Virtual cam is working fine. However, any chance in connect spotify music in to the virtual cam using OBS? I've tried sources audio in/output and nothing happen - also VB cable (not working). Any thoughts?


----------



## osbitous (Mar 28, 2021)

osbitous said:


> Hi all,
> Virtual cam is working fine. However, any chance in connect spotify music in to the virtual cam using OBS? I've tried sources audio in/output and nothing happen - also VB cable (not working). Any thoughts?




This video help me a bit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STSCZ0bBf-4 and then I've tried to fix some issues and it is working fine. But desktop áudio (spotify) loss sound quality on Zoom meeting.

In sum

*Source spotify audio (OBS)*
PROPRIETIES'  (spotity source): defautl
Add Audio filter: CABLE INPUT (VB virtual cable) - select MUTE (linked to source muting) for using audio mixer on OBS

*MIC*
PROPRIETIES'  (mic source): defautl (or your mic)
Add Audio filter: CABLE INPUT (VB virtual cable) - select MUTE (linked to source muting) for using audio mixer on OBS

*ZOOM*
Audio microfone: VC cable OUTPUT
Video camera: OBS camera
keep microfone OPEN (otherwise you cannot transmit)


----------



## osbitous (Mar 28, 2021)

osbitous said:


> Hi all,
> Virtual cam is working fine. However, any chance in connect spotify music in to the virtual cam using OBS? I've tried sources audio in/output and nothing happen - also VB cable (not working). Any thoughts?




This video help me a bit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STSCZ0bBf-4 and then I've tried to fix some issues and it is working fine. But desktop áudio (spotify) loss sound quality on Zoom meeting.

In sum

*Source spotify audio (OBS) *
OBS SOURCES: SELECT AUDIO _OUTPUT _CAPTURE
PROPRIETIES'  (spotity source): defautl
Add Audio filter: CABLE INPUT (VB virtual cable) - select MUTE (linked to source muting) for using audio mixer on OBS

*MIC*
OBS SOURCES: SELECT AUDIO INPUT CAPTURE
PROPRIETIES'  (mic source): defautl (or your mic)
Add Audio filter: CABLE INPUT (VB virtual cable) - select MUTE (linked to source muting) for using audio mixer on OBS

*ZOOM (see ZOOM preferences)*
Audio microfone: Cable OUTPUT (VB virtual cable)
Video camera: OBS camera
keep microfone OPEN (otherwise won't work)


----------



## whoskelos (Mar 30, 2021)

Fenrir said:


> Fenrir submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS Virtualcam - Virtual camera plugin for OBS Studio
> 
> ...



Hello, I want to know if is possible to start all VirtualCams that I have created automatically?
Thanks.


----------



## x2xalfax (Apr 2, 2021)

No Virtual Cam on OBS Studio. I run Mac with OS X v. 10.11.6  and OBS Studio  v. 24.0.2 –modified (Mac). Need the Plug–in, please.


----------



## Ninpodeshi (Apr 8, 2021)

Fenrir said:


> Fenrir submitted a new resource:
> 
> OBS Virtualcam - Virtual camera plugin for OBS Studio
> 
> ...


Could anyone, PLEASE, tell me how to get rid of this program?  I don't recall downloading this add-on, but it has prevented my camera from working with Google Meet for the last 3 or so months.  I've spent hours and hours trying to fix this problem.  I've even uninstalled OBS and deleted any registry entries I could find, but nothing works.  This program is interfering with my ability to work.  Please help me get rid of it.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 9, 2021)

This plugin was superseded by a built-in version that ships with OBS. Assuming you're on Windows, you can uninstall it by running the batch file located (by default, adjust if you have a different installation directory) in:

`C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins\win-dshow`

Please note that this batch file (virtualcam-uninstall.bat) must be run as administrator.

As an aside, you can just change the camera that Google Meet selects by default by adjusting your browser settings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ninpodeshi (Apr 9, 2021)

I tried, again, to adjust my browser settings, and it made no difference.  Thank you for providing the batch file.  I was able to remove the plugin, but my webcam still does not work!  

This all began when I updated OBS a few months ago.  I never thought it was this program causing the problems, but, again, I still cannot use my webcam.  I am now at a point where any further solution attempts will require registry edits, which I really do not want to tamper with.  Why was this plugin ever published?  

I do appreciate your help.  Thank you.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 9, 2021)

This plugin really has nothing to do with the built-in virtual camera support shipped with OBS. However, as to "why it was published" is because tens of thousands of people want to use it, and have been. It is not causing issues for them, it sounds like you have something specific to your environment causing problems. If you've removed the virtualcam using the batch file, then it is no longer installed, loaded, or interacting with your system in any way. Your webcam still not working is unrelated to our virtualcamera. I understand that you are frustrated and looking for something to blame, but if this has been fully uninstalled then there is not much else we can do from our side.


----------



## ipurya (Apr 12, 2021)

CRAN said:


> Anyone knows how to add a VirtualCam to Oracle VM VirtualBox?


did you find any solution ?


----------



## ipurya (Apr 12, 2021)

CRAN said:


> i tried using the dummy device but only get a blue preview


how did you do that
can you explain more please


----------



## Mellomental (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi guys, 
i hope that i'm not too late here. I'm still not able to see VirtualCam in the Tools menu.

I got a 64x Windows 10 PC, OBS 26.1.1, VirtuaCam 2.0.5. I've already tried to uninstall and reinstall both, and also tried with the Microsoft C++ redistributable package suggested by @Fenrir but nothing seems to help me.

Any other tip about?

Thank you


----------



## natth (Apr 16, 2021)

weird issue I wanted to report, in discord the stream is mirrored compared to the one in OBS. I don't know for sure where the issue comes from but I thought it would be helpful to report it, I think it was discord treating the camera like a selfie camera. My quick fix was to just reverse the image in the preview window then do the process again with any saved files I might pull out of OBS.


----------



## Apryed (Apr 17, 2021)

First of all I wanted to say "Thank you" Fenrir for your amazing work on this MUST HAVE plugin.

Second, I wanted to post a request, Auto start function is for what OBS is "recording" at the time, a hotkey to Start/Stop or even an option to Auto start a filter will greatly improve this awesome plugin. I have VirtualCam filter on a Scene which I want to use on Discord, but it's a bit tedious to actually go to the scene itself to start it ( Which is shown on stream, if not using "Studio Mode" ).

Thanks for all your work.



natth said:


> weird issue I wanted to report, in discord the stream is mirrored compared to the one in OBS. I don't know for sure where the issue comes from but I thought it would be helpful to report it, I think it was discord treating the camera like a selfie camera. My quick fix was to just reverse the image in the preview window then do the process again with any saved files I might pull out of OBS.


Discord displays your camera flipped, but it actually is showing it correctly on the other side ( I never get used to it ).


----------



## Archey (Apr 25, 2021)

Is it possible to do more than 4?


----------



## sectioni (Apr 29, 2021)

You don't need to use this plugin anymore.
Just click the "Start Virtual Camera" button in OBS


----------



## jamienemeth (Apr 30, 2021)

sectioni said:


> You don't need to use this plugin anymore.
> Just click the "Start Virtual Camera" button in OBS



Yes, yes we very much do!

I've recently gone back to using this one, due to the fact you can set up four virtual cameras. It successfully avoids me having to use two instances of OBS and NDI in my particular use case (sending multiple source feeds independently to OBS.Ninja).

If you only have the need for one virtual camera, it's much of a muchness. But for the rest of us, please keep this plugin going! It's definitely not redundant!


----------



## Archey (May 10, 2021)

yeah exactly im looking to do like 10 cameras


----------



## JNacho (May 17, 2021)

I just placed a review about this tool and found that the virtual camera does some extra power consumption that my mini-ITX motherboard could not handle. After switching to a 4K60S+ and 1 Elgato cam link 4K instead of 2 the plugin works really well. The only issue I now have is that the virtual camera only keeps working on sources that are visible in the scene. The moment I switch scenes and original source is not visible in the bigger source, the virtual camera stops sending a signal and the screen turns black. The sources have to be on at all times for this to work flawlessly.


----------



## Rich706 (May 22, 2021)

i'm using OBS 19.0.3  on 10.10 Yosemite. 
 is there a way to add the Virtual Cam Plugin to this version?


----------



## Rich706 (May 23, 2021)

anyone?


----------



## tinodo (Jul 5, 2021)

When I add one of the VirtualCams as a filter on a scene, and start it, everything works as expected; the camera always shows the scene to which it is added. Yet, I always have to manually start the camera (there is no hotkey or command for it).
When I now go to Tools --> VirtualCam and check AutoStart, the VirtualCam does start at startup, but the VirtualCam shows the current active scene in OBS Studio., and not the scene it is added to as a filter
I love to be able to show a certain scene as a camera, and I would like to automatically start that camera at startup. For some reason, this appears to be broken.

Can this be 'fixed' or is this behavior 'as designed'?


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 5, 2021)

The start/autostart options from the Tools menu control the Program view output, not filters, so this is working as designed. There is no autostart options for filters, and it is unlikely that this will be fixed as this plugin has been effectively deprecated in favor of the native Virtual Camera support in the latest OBS Studio version. Your use case (a filter on a specific scene/source) is why this plugin is still around, but unfortunately I will not be spending any development time on it. If someone wants to submit a PR, I'd be happy to test/review and release a new version, however.


----------



## TuberPlaysDE (Jul 11, 2021)

Hey there,

is there any solution to use virtual webcam with WhatsApp for Windows?

Thanks!


----------



## JonyPro (Sep 22, 2021)

Works extremely well but is it bad/good or doesn't matter if I have the VirtualCam 'Autostart'? Or should I Start and Stop when I need to?


----------



## Renth (Sep 25, 2021)

Unfortunately the plugin does not seem to work for me. Trying to get VCam running with portable OBS on Win 10 but it is neither recognised in Windows device listings nor in zoom. I tried the zip file of the plugin and the installer - nothing works. The virtual cam does not show up anywhere while it is running in OBS (autostart). Tried running OBS as admin and in as normal user - nothing helps.
(I have another virtual cam installe ivcam to use my mobile as 2nd webcam. This one shows up in zoom, but not OBS VCam.)
How can I get this working? Or do I have to use the installable version of OBS to get this running?

Any idea about on how I can fix this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Renth (Sep 25, 2021)

Just used the OBS installer to install OBS instead of using the portable version. Same for the VCam. Now OBS camera and OBS VCam ist listed in zoom video sources. So seems this does not work with the OBS portable version. Maybe I missed that in the explanations or instructions for OBS and VCam.


----------



## Timboxyz (Sep 27, 2021)

I upgraded OBS to  a version containing the built-in version of this thinking it would install over the top but now have 2 Virtual cameras listed, one of which (OBS Virtual Camera) works as expected and the other a dummy non-existent one.

I have tried various ways of removing the redundant version to no avail. Uninstalling OBS still leaves the dead one showing. I cannot use the GitHub "regsvr32..." suggestion as there is no virtualsource.dll to unregister.

How can I get rid of this unwanted and unusable virtual camera?


----------



## clownrat (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello, i'm not sure if this is the right place, but could you please add a way to set the virtual cameras maximum and minimum resolution? i have a certain aspect ratio that i would like the camera to be in, but the Omegle sees 1920x1080 (16:9) when detecting the maximum resolution and sticks to it rather than my set resolution, 2048x1536 (4:3), making my camera stretched and ugly. I've done this exact resolution on Omegle with SparkoCam and ManyCam and they had no trouble with it. Also, it works just fine and keeps the 4:3 ratio with other apps, but it doesn't work properly in Omegle the way i want it to. Please add this!


----------



## cr08 (Nov 13, 2021)

Just got around to playing around with this plugin. Primary use case for me and my crew is being able to have our webcams and capture cards fed to both OBS and send out to OBS.Ninja without complaints and without using the full preview/Program supplied by the now built in Virtual Camera feature.

One thing I did notice though and don't know if it is a bug or intentional or otherwise and this once again adds another wrinkle: But if there are other filters on a source such as a crop filter, the Virtual Cam filter picks it up even if Virtual Cam is at the top of the filter list. The only way we've found to correct this is by removing those other filters altogether. I understand this plugin is, for all intents, deprecated now but just curious if this is expected functionality?


----------



## CodeYan (Nov 23, 2021)

Can this be updated to match the built-in virtual camera with the improvements and optimizations, like using NV12?


----------



## shadowsurfer (Mar 1, 2022)

hello, how can i solve virtual camera not showing in obs version 27.2.1 32bit, i have tried various ways but nothing happens.
I need it to change the obs-camera name in the regedit file, maybe some of you can help with my problem?
Thank you.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 1, 2022)

shadowsurfer said:


> hello, how can i solve virtual camera not showing in obs version 27.2.1 32bit, i have tried various ways but nothing happens.
> I need it to change the obs-camera name in the regedit file, maybe some of you can help with my problem?
> Thank you.



Changing the name of the camera is not supported, as there is no legitimate reason to need to do that, and it has no impact on any actual functionality. Some people seem to think if you change the name of the camera, that it will work with applications that block virtual cameras, which is not the case. The name is irrelevant.


----------



## dexidle (Mar 23, 2022)

I am using OBS as portable and run multi instance OBS, for each OBS instance i can select the target to which virtual cam (got 4 virtual cam target to select) to tap the  Preview Output. I have to manually select the virtual cam target then press Start and it works as intended (3 virtual cams concurrently active by running 3 OBS instances). 

I noticed the plugin have autostart feature, is there any workaround for the autostart feature to start on selected virtual cam target? What i want to do is, my first OBS instance Preview output target to virtual cam 1, second OBS instance target to virtual cam 2, and third OBS instance target to virtual cam 3.


----------



## wobii (Mar 30, 2022)

Hello !

I am searching a way (if possible) to start the "OBS Virtualcam filter" automatically when my OBS is launching.

I tried to add the "--startvirtualcam" in my OBS shortcut target properties.

It worked at 50%, it actually started the Virtual Camera when my OBS launched but it isn't what i'm looking for.

I'm searching a way to do the same thing but instead of starting the Virtual Camera, I need it to start the Virtual Camera FILTER from this plugin.

Let me know if there is a possible way to do that, thanks :)

WATCH PICTURE DOWN THERE TO UNDERSTAND (sorry for french obs lol).


----------



## doriannicolas (May 19, 2022)

What library could I use for buffering the virtual camera ? Pyvirtualcamera is not able to do that... Any suggestions ?


----------



## ozbank (Jun 3, 2022)

Fenrir said:


> The start/autostart options from the Tools menu control the Program view output, not filters, so this is working as designed. There is no autostart options for filters, and it is unlikely that this will be fixed as this plugin has been effectively deprecated in favor of the native Virtual Camera support in the latest OBS Studio version. Your use case (a filter on a specific scene/source) is why this plugin is still around, but unfortunately I will not be spending any development time on it. If someone wants to submit a PR, I'd be happy to test/review and release a new version, however.


There seems to be a version which does autostart for filters here: https://github.com/kaymyst/obs-virtual-cam

What would be the best way to proceed - merge these changes back into the Fenrir build as you wrote above?  Or point people to this one (it isn't listed in the resources section)?

This plugin remains extremely useful for splitting individual video sources within a scene.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 18, 2022)

I will not be releasing any further versions of this plugin. Linking to other forks which have very specific feature updates for people to find here is perfectly fine.


----------



## MusicaFM (Jul 3, 2022)

This plugin is very good, but Whatsapp windows does not recognize it, could you fix this? Thank you


----------



## MusicaFM (Jul 3, 2022)

Fenrir said:


> No lanzaré más versiones de este complemento. La vinculación a otras bifurcaciones que tienen actualizaciones de características muy específicas para que las personas las encuentren aquí está perfectamente bien.


Que pena


----------



## BearClaymore (Jul 19, 2022)

Sad to read that no more dev is going to be happening for this plugin. While the native Virtual Camera in OBS helps, it is definitely not compared to what this plugin offers. I'll definitely keep using this for the filter option. If anyone is willing to work on a PR like Fenrir suggests above, I would love to have a "kill switch" or warning message to make sure I Stop VirtualCam filters before I close OBS. It keeps crashing if I leave any of them on.


----------



## computerpcclub (Sep 7, 2022)

not work camera virtual obs 2.05 with obs 28.0.1 help my please log in attach files


----------



## computerpcclub (Sep 7, 2022)

computerpcclub said:


> not work camera virtual obs 2.05 with obs 28.0.1 help my please log in attach files


help my please thanks


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 7, 2022)

This plugin will not be updated for OBS 28. Please use the built-in virtual camera instead.


----------



## mtg101 (Sep 16, 2022)

Fenrir said:


> This plugin will not be updated for OBS 28. Please use the built-in virtual camera instead.



I wish I could! I have to use GoToMeeting for work, and it simply doesn't recognise the built-in OBS Virtual Camera. This plugin was my workaround.
Granted this is GTM's problem, but it's not the only software that has this issue. I've seen others on Reddit having similar problems with other software that is fixed by using this plugin.

Edit: I've found that "DroidCam Virtual Output" works with GoToMeeting. Maybe this will work for others with a similar issue:





						DroidCam Virtual Output
					

This is an alternative virtual output plugin that connects OBS Studio with the DroidCam virtual camera drivers on Windows. Note: This plugin is not connected to the DroidCam-OBS phone app, see the DroidCam Source plugin instead.  Key Differences...




					obsproject.com


----------



## QGazQ (Sep 23, 2022)

Fenrir said:


> I will not be releasing any further versions of this plugin. Linking to other forks which have very specific feature updates for people to find here is perfectly fine.





Fenrir said:


> This plugin will not be updated for OBS 28. Please use the built-in virtual camera instead.


My use case is maybe slightly odd.  I play DnD and guest on an internet radio show, for both of these we have an app that takes two camera feeds, one for the face, and the other for "something" (which for DnD is my dice tray).  I currently run these through OBS and use the filter plugin to get one output, and the other uses the built-in Virtual Cam.
There is also an extended use case where we have a guest(s) from Discord, I screencap two images and using 2 more of the virtual cams send them to the app we have.  I also capture my output from that and using another send it back to discord.  The upshot is I'm using all 4 cams this plugin provides and the built-in one!  Sometimes I can be streaming as well so use my main output.
Exeldro's plugin which allows the built-in virtual cam to be a filter would solve the problem of the in-built cam being different to the main stream.

My problem is I need more than one built-in output.  I accept that it's not worth Fenrir's time to support edge cases!  So I have various options and looking for suggestions/recommendations.

1) Stick with OBS 27.  This will be my short-term solution, but not be good in the longer term.
2) Find a fork of this plugin that is updated to OBS 28 (or do it myself).  I haven't found one yet, and I'd imagine if there was one someone would have already posted it here, but worth asking on the off chance.  Realistically though I'm a software engineer I'm not going to have the time (or skills) to update it myself.
3) Change the way I do things.  I could use some other virtual cam program to handle the face cam as I tend not to do that advanced things with it.  I'd rather not though.
4) Have an old OBS 27 (in portable mode) which acts as a relay.  Do the main work in OBS 28, and have it send scenes via NDI, then the OBS 27 just has scenes that pick up the NDI source and have a filter to send on the virtual cams.  I haven't yet played with NDI in OBS 28 I've heard others have had issues, but in time this may work but is a bit of a workaround.
5) Any other suggestions?

Regards
QGazQ


----------



## QGazQ (Sep 23, 2022)

Option 6): Try and convince Exeldro that the virtual-cam-filter plugin should provide additional outputs not just use the built-in one.  I suspect this would be a significant amount of extra work in the plugin as it would have to add all the code to produce extra virtual cams from this plugin.  So it's a low probability but who knows, I'll try and make the suggestion.


----------



## QGazQ (Sep 23, 2022)

Having done a little more research, NDI has an "NDI Webcam" app, which converts an NDI stream to a virtual cam.  So if I went for option 4 I wouldn't need an old OBS 27 and this plugin to do the translation.  But the NDI plugin isn't quite ready for OBS 28 yet, so I need to wait for that before it works.

P.S. This reply will make more sense when the original message is approved by the moderator!


----------



## APZ (Sep 24, 2022)

mtg101 said:


> I wish I could! I have to use GoToMeeting for work, and it simply doesn't recognise the built-in OBS Virtual Camera. This plugin was my workaround.
> Granted this is GTM's problem, but it's not the only software that has this issue. I've seen others on Reddit having similar problems with other software that is fixed by using this plugin.
> 
> Edit: I've found that "DroidCam Virtual Output" works with GoToMeeting. Maybe this will work for others with a similar issue:
> ...


Thank you mtg101 - the DroidCam works as it should w/OBS 28.0.2! Meanwhile the built in virtual cam went bonkers - when viewed in Skype or Zoom it produces a horrible strong yellow-green tinge, like some alien slime from a Ghostbusters movie! Maybe it has something to do with the Nvida Broadcast engine, whhich was updated to v. 1.3.5 on the same date as the OBS 28.0.2. update.


----------



## Avasam06 (Sep 28, 2022)

I've updated the plugin to work with OBS 28 ! https://github.com/Avasam/obs-virtual-cam/releases
Note that I don't intend to keep actively supporting it, I just needed it for https://github.com/Avasam/Auto-Split


----------



## vrabac5 (Oct 25, 2022)

mtg101 said:


> I wish I could! I have to use GoToMeeting for work, and it simply doesn't recognise the built-in OBS Virtual Camera. This plugin was my workaround.
> Granted this is GTM's problem, but it's not the only software that has this issue. I've seen others on Reddit having similar problems with other software that is fixed by using this plugin.
> 
> Edit: I've found that "DroidCam Virtual Output" works with GoToMeeting. Maybe this will work for others with a similar issue:
> ...


DroidCam works for now with GoTo Meeting. Been looking for solution quite long. Thank you very much.


----------



## JK14 (Oct 31, 2022)

How can I delete the four OBS-Camera selections? I already uninstalled the plugin.


----------



## therentabrain (Nov 8, 2022)

First try uninstalling OBS-Virtualcam from the remove programs list.
If the cameras still seem to be present, try restarting the computer.

If the cameras still show up in the lists in other apps, I believe you can remove these phantoms with a reg file like this.

Disclaimer:  Use at your own risk.  I tried it and it worked for me.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9D}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9E}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9F}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11D0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11D0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9D}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11D0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9E}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11D0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9F}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9D}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9E}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9F}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9D}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9E}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9F}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9D}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9E}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9F}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11D0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11D0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9D}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11D0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9E}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11D0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9F}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9D}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9E}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9F}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9D}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9E}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9F}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9D}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9E}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9F}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9C}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9D}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9E}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Classes\CLSID\{860BB310-5D01-11d0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}\Instance\{27B05C2D-93DC-474A-A5DA-9BBA34CB2A9F}]
```


----------



## therentabrain (Nov 8, 2022)

P.S.  For some reason, I had two OBS-Virtualcam installations listed in my Remove Programs list.  Luckily, they both removed smoothly.


----------



## Tonny Sarmento (Nov 8, 2022)

JK14 said:


> How can I delete the four OBS-Camera selections? I already uninstalled the plugin.
> 
> View attachment 88192


Reinstall the app, and when installing a number of cameras, choose 1 or instead of 4 virtual cameras.


----------

